# الغش، أو الملامح الإنشائية والمعمارية المؤثرة أثناء التعرض للزلازل.. زلزال بومرداس...



## نوارة (5 فبراير 2009)

في أسوأ زلزال شهدته الجزائر منذ 23 سنة، قتل أكثر من 700 شخص وجرح نحو 4700 آخرين عندما تعرضت ولاية بومرداس الواقعة شرق الجزائر العاصمة في 21 ماي 2003 إلى هزة أرضية ادت الى تدمير احياء بكاملها.....

خليكم مع هده الصور




















 















وكما تلاحظوا ان كل البنايات مبنية حديثا.......
فما سبب كل هذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ببساطة كان الغش في البناء وغياب المراقبة ادت الى هده الكارثة......

هده صورة لنوعية البيتون المستعمل في عمود لعمارة من 4 طوابق
































في انتظار تعليقاتكم حول الموضوع........​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (5 فبراير 2009)

لو لم تكن صور لقلت غير معقوووووووووووووول
الغريب ان الخلل في أعمدة الأرضي فقط لجميع الأبنية الواضحة في الصور


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (5 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يستر على المهندسين من الزلازل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندسة نورا على هذه الشاركة ولكن اختلف معها في سبب الكارثة التي حصلت في الابنية كلها وكما تشرحة الصورة 
1- نلاحظ من الصور ان المباني بقيت كما هي وانما حصل فيها ميل وانكسار عند مستوى اعلى الاعمدة في الطابق الارضي.
2- ان سبب الانهيار المباني عند مستوى اعلى الاعمدة ( منطقة الاتصال) مع الجسور Beamsاو البلاطةSlab عائد الى تركز الاجهادات نتيجة الزلازل في هذا المستوى وتسمى هذه الحالة من الانهيار الى ما يسمى بظاهرة الطين اللين Soft Floor . وهذا كان من احد الاسباب الرئيسية في انهيار المباني في الزلزال الذي حدث بتركيا ؟ّ!
3- سبب الانهيار في الطابق اللين يعود لعدم وجود نظام جدران قص Shear Walls او نظام الاطارات Frames فلو كانت الجدران الخارجية موجود لما حدث انهيار للمباني حيث ان جدران البلوك والجدران الخرسانه تستطيع ان تتحمل الاجهادات الناتجة عن الزلازل في حالة الطوابق التي تقل عن 5-8 طوابق ( حسب شدة الزلزال).
4- الخطأ في القوانين التي تصدرها البلديات بضرورة توفير كراجات للسيارات في المباني السكنية وبسبب جهل من المهندس المصمم في خطورة تصميم طابق التسوية بجدران خارجية مفتوحة بالكامل باستثناء وجود الاعمدة ( والجسور تكون مخفية Hidden beam)




لاحظ ان مستوى الانهيار عند منطقة الاتصال بين العمود البلاطة وعدم وجود جسور ساقطة Drop Beams​ 
4- عدم كفاية التراكب لحديد التسليح Over lappingوخصوصا للاعمدة​ 




لاحظ ان حديد تسليح الاعمدة(المجورة للمبنى) لا يوجد حديد تسليح داخل مستمر للاعلى كأن الحديد اوقف عند مستوى اسفل البلاطة.
5- ضعف الخرسانه وعدم تجانسها




لاحظ انواع الخرسانه التي تم صبها عند منطقة الاتصال بين العمود والبلاطة ؟!!!
6- عدم كفاية حديد التسليح للاعمدة وقلة الكانات stirrups




بسبب سوء تنفيذ الفاصل بين العمود والبلاطة وقلة الكانات ادت قوى القص الناتجة عن الزلزال لقص حديد الاعمدة ؟!





لاحظ التكسر الكامل للخرسانه في منطقة الاتصال بين العمود والجسر وبسبب عدم وجود كانات تحصر الخرسانه وضعف قوة الخرسانه ادى الى انتهيار الاتصال​ 
7- ضعف الخرسانة وسوء تنفيذ الكفر للحديد


 
والغريب في الصور السابقة ان الانهيارات في معظمها كان في الاعمدة وقلة طول حديد التسليح للاعمدة وانها ضعيفة لدرجة ان الجسور لم تتعرض لاية اجهادات بل بقيت كما هي.
أما لتقليل خطر تأثير الزلازل على الابنية السكنية ( حتى 5-8) طوابق والتي لا يتم حساب الزلازل لها فيمت اتباع الاجراءات التالية:
1- الغاء الفتحات الخارجية ( التقليل منها الى اقصى حد) . لالغاء تأثير الطابق اللين Soft Floor>
2- استخدام الجسور الساقطة = الكمرات الساقطة Drop Beam بدلا من استخدام الجسور المخفية (ضمن سماكة البلاطة) Hidden Beam وخصوصا للجسور المحيطة في البناء ( الخارجية) فيجب ان تكون جسور ساقطة.
3- زيادة قوة الخرسانه والتأكد منها خلال مراحل الصب يجب الا تقل عن 300 كغم/سم2.
4- يجب صب الاعمدة ولكامل الارتفاع وحتى منسوب + 3 سم فوق منسوب اسفل الجسر=الكمر او البلاطة لان اقصى اجهاد ناتج عن الزلازل يكون في منطقة الاتصال بين العمود والبلاطة او الجسر وهذا واضح جدا في الصور .
5- تكثيف حديد الكانات للاعمدة Links=Stirrups في منطقة اعلى واسفل العمود لمسافة بحدود 70 سم حيث يجب الا يزيد التباعد بين الكانات عن 7سم ليتم حصر الخرسانه مما يعطعيها قوة اكبر في مقاومة اجهادات القص الناتجة عن الزلزال (كما في الصور السابقة ) ويجب ان تكون هناك كان عند مستوى الالتقاء بين العمود والبلاطة.
6- تكثيف الكانات للجسور عن التقائها بالاعمدة بحيث لا يزيد التباعد عن 10سم ولمسافة 100 سم من العمود.
7- الاهتمام بتراكب حديد التسليح Over lap بحيث لا يقل عن 60 مرة قطر القضب.
8- تنفيد جسور ربط =جسور ارضية= الميدة بين القواعد المنفصلة Tie Beams =Ground Beam Between Isolated Beams
ومن المؤكد فان الاهتمام بالاجراء السابقة سيدعم المباني ضد الزلازل ولن نجد بعدها دمارا بهذا الشكل الوارد في الصور وانما سيكون هناك اضرار بسطية ( تشققات ) وليس انهيار بالكامل للمباني.​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ماجدان (6 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]السلام عليكم[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سيدى الفاضل شاكر على التحليل الأكثر من رائع ........ حقيقه ممتاز[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ولا يحق لى تقييم المشاركه ( فلا يفتى أحد ومالك بالمدينه )[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* ولكن سيدى لا يشترط أبدا وجود الحوائط أو الهياكل فى الطوابق أقل من 7 أدوار وتحديدا بارتفاع حتى 18 - 20 م ...... كما ذكرت سيادتكم[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وليس عدم وجودها هو السبب فى الأنهيار .......... ولكن بالفعل إن كانت موجوده فلن يحدث الأنهيار لأنها سوف تعمل عمل الأعمده الفاشله إنذاك[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* إذا تتبعنا النظريه التى تقول أن[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الزلزال ليس بقوه وإنما هو موجه ( حركه أنتقاليه ) عندما يصطدم بالمبنى فإن الموجه تسبب حركه لكتلة المنشأ وكلما زادت الكتله ذادت القوه وكلما ذاد الأرتفاع ذادت الكتله وعنها القوه فتكون الشده الزلزاليه أكثر وذلك تباعا لأى طريقة تحليل زلزالى حتى بالطرق الأستاتيكيه للمنشأ[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* ولكن فى هذه الأرتفاعات تكون الشده الزلزاليه المؤثره على المنشأ غير قويه نظرا لقلة الأرتفاع فالعزوم الناتجه بسيطه يمكن تحملها من الأعمده فقط[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* ولكن فى الحالات المعروضه بالصور نجد أن ( من وجهة نظرى التحليليه فقط[/FONT] ) ​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ان الخلل ناتج بالأعمده ليس أكثر ( خصوصا رقاب الأعمده[/FONT] )​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أى لا نجد حوائط قص فى الأدوار العاليه ومع ذلك لم ينهار الجزء العلوى وحتى وإن كانت الحوائط المبنيه بالطوب تتحمل جزءا من قوى القص الزلزاليه أرى أنها غير كافيه على الأطلاق لتجعل المبنى مقيد[/FONT]
( braced ) ​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وأنما انهار السفلى منه ناتج خلل الأعمده خصوصا منطقة الأتصال ( رقاب الأعمده[/FONT])​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* ولو كان التسليح للأعمده قليل لكانت الأعمده لم تستطع تحمل العزم الناتج من الزلزال وانهارات الأسياخ وكانت تنهار الأعمده أنهيار شد ( tension failure ) وتقطعت الأسياخ بكامل طول العمود ولكن أستطاع العمود تحمل العزوم بقدر كامل بطول العمود ولكن عند نقطة الأتصال وجد الخلل[/FONT]

* [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عدم وجود كانات بالرقاب[/FONT] 

* [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عدم تحقيق طول الرباط الكافى لأسياخ التسليح الرئيسيه[/FONT]
* [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عدم تحقيق طول الوصله[/FONT] ( over lape ) [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لأشاير الأعمده[/FONT] 
* [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عدم تكثيف الكانات فى اول ونهاية العمود[/FONT] 
* [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ضعف الخرسانه عند مناطق الوصل مع البلاطه ( الرقاب[/FONT] )​

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وما ذكره الأستاذ الفاضل م. رزق حجاوى من أجراءات لأتباعها لا يمكننى الزياده عنها وخصوصا من الإجراء الثانى[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* حتى مع تنفيذ نظام الفلات أسلاب الخالى من الكمر فلا أرى فيه ضرر نهائيا مع تصميم سمك للبلاطه وعرض للعمود يامن الأختراق ( Punching Shear ) [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وأتباع نفس التعليمات عند تنفيذ نقاط الأتصال ( الرقاب )[/FONT]​

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أتوافقنى سيدى أم أنا بعيد كل البعد عن الواقع ؟؟؟[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ولى أستفسار عن الإجراء الرابع !![/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* سيتم صب العمود بأرتفاع 3 سم من الرقبه أى قيمة الكفر الخرسانى للكمره المشتركه مع العمود بالرقبه [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فما الفرق ؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]- من أن يتم صب العمود ب +3 من الرقبه و [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]- صب العمود حتى أول الرقبه منسوب 0.00 للرقبه ومنسوب 0.00 للكمره ويتم صب كامل الرقبه مع صب الكمره ... ؟؟؟[/FONT]​

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ولحضرتك منى كل احترام وتقدير [/FONT]


----------



## step6 (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاستاذ ولا اقول مهندس رزق حجاوي فواضح من اجابتك انك فوق مستوي المهندس المتميز علي تحليله للصور السابقة اتابع من خلال مشاركات الاستاذ رزق حجاوي اريد ان اعرف هل لديك ماجستيراو دبلومات عليا واذا كان في اريد منك ان تخصص موضوع لها


----------



## step6 (6 فبراير 2009)

احب ان اضيف نقطة مهمة لملاحظات م رزق وسالدان 
واضح وجود شروخ افقية في الاعمدة وهذة سببت الانهيار للاعمدة وهذا ينتج من شئين هو اما عدم تحمل الاساسات للاعمدة فحدث لها هبوط فاخذت معها الاعمدة وهذا تقريبا الذى حدث عندما اثرت قوي الزلازل على المبني فحدث هبوط للقواعد اولا ثم انهارت الاعمدة بعدها
السبب الثاني هو ان العمود يتحمل حمل اكبر من الحمل الذي صمم عليه اي ان المصمم ايضا لم يقم بحسا بقوي الزلازل اثناء تحليله وتصميم العمود


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (6 فبراير 2009)

*ملاحظة بسيطة*

السلام عليكم 
بالاضافة الى كل ما تقدم به الاستاذة المهندسين
راي هو
1) لو كانت الاعمدة الارضية اسمك اي ان تكون مثلا 40×60 سم 
2)وكذلك الجسور الارضية يجب ان يكون سمكها اكبر من سمك الجسور للطوابق العلوية
كان تكون في الطوايق الارضية 35×50سم وللطوابق العلوية اقل 35×35سم لانها تتحمل حمل اقل
3) التعشيق بين الجسر واالعمود يجب ان يكون اكثر من ذلك
المهندسة رياح الزبيدي مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## نوارة (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكر المهندس الاستاذ رزق حجاوي على تحليلله الرائع وكل المهندسين الذين شاركوا في الموضوع




رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر المهندسة نورا على هذه الشاركة ولكن اختلف معها في سبب الكارثة التي حصلت في الابنية كلها وكما تشرحة الصورة
> 1- نلاحظ من الصور ان المباني بقيت كما هي وانما حصل فيها ميل وانكسار عند مستوى اعلى الاعمدة في الطابق الارضي.
> ...


 
بعد ترجمة كل هذا التحليل
بالنسبة للتحليل الذي افدتنا به استاذنا الكريم وبعد ترجمته وجدته [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] رائع و وافي حيث كان مطابق الى حد ما لتقريرالدكتور فيكتور دافيدو فيتشي (victor davidovici) الذي قام به اثناء زيارته للجزائر[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]و انشاء الله سوف اقوم بتحميل التقرير ووضعه هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] و في موضوعي هدا اخترت هده الحالة للمناقشة التي كان فيها [/FONT]الخلل في أعمدة الأرضي فقط لجميع الأبنية الواضحة في الصور
وانشاء الله سوف اضع كل الحالات للمناقشة


----------



## نوارة (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكر المهندس الاستاذ رزق حجاوي على تحليلله الرائع وكل المهندسين الذين شاركوا في الموضوع




رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر المهندسة نورا على هذه الشاركة ولكن اختلف معها في سبب الكارثة التي حصلت في الابنية كلها وكما تشرحة الصورة
> 1- نلاحظ من الصور ان المباني بقيت كما هي وانما حصل فيها ميل وانكسار عند مستوى اعلى الاعمدة في الطابق الارضي.
> ...


 

بالنسبة للتحليل الذي افدتنا به استاذنا الكريم وبعد ترجمته وجدته [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] رائع و وافي حيث كان مطابق الى حد ما لتقريرالدكتور فيكتور دافيدو فيتشي (victor davidovici) الذي قام به اثناء زيارته للجزائر[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]و انشاء الله سوف اقوم بتحميل التقرير ووضعه هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] و في موضوعي هدا اخترت هده الحالة للمناقشة التي كان فيها [/FONT]الخلل في أعمدة الأرضي فقط لجميع الأبنية الواضحة في الصور
وانشاء الله سوف اضع كل الحالات للمناقشة


----------



## نوارة (7 فبراير 2009)

تقرير الدكتور دافيدو فيتشي جويلية 2003
rapport Dr. Davidovici Algérie juillet 2003

http://www.4shared.com/file/84937986/a543bac0/Rapport_Dr_Davidovici_Algrie_juillet_2003.html​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 فبراير 2009)

حقيقا لا املك ما أقووول
فبعد ردود أخواني واساتذتي 
فأنا كنت داخل لأفيد ولكني وجت نفسي مستفيد فبارك الله لكم وبارك فيكم وعليكم
لكم مني جزيل الشكر (مهندس رزق ___مهندس سالدان)


----------



## anass81 (7 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> تقرير الدكتور دافيدو فيتشي جويلية 2003
> rapport dr. Davidovici algérie juillet 2003
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/84937986/a543bac0/rapport_dr_davidovici_algrie_juillet_2003.html​



السلام عليكم

التقرير ممتاز جدا ومفصل , مشكورة على هذا الجهد

ملاحظة : التقرير باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## Abo Fares (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​ 
موضوع ممتاز م. نوارة، للنقاش أولاً، وللاستفادة من معرفة السبب ثانياً.. طرح رائع منك، بارك الله بك.. :84:​ 
بالنسبة للتقرير، يتبين أنه تقرير رائع، ولكن للأسف، لا أتكلم الفرنسية.. :80:​ 
أما بالنسبة للصور، أجدني أوافق الأستاذ م. رزق 95%.. جزاك الله خيراً، فقد وضحت الأمر تماماً.. :20:​ 
أنا أرى بأن ليس للغش في العمل مكاناً أو سبباً هنا، وإنما السبب هو تماماً كما ذكر المهندس رزق حجاوي، وهو مشكلة الطابق الأرضي المفتوح، حيث يطلق على هذه الأبنية اسم (open-ground story bulidings)، حيث يتم تنفيذ المباني بترك الطابق الأرضي مفتوحاً، غير حاوي على جدران مالئة بين الأعمدة في هذا الطابق، بعكس ما هو في الطوابق العليا.. 
في هذه الأبنية، يترك الطابق الأرضي مفتوحاً بهدف تركه ليتم استثماره كراج للسيارات، ولكن للأسف، تحقيق هذا الغرض المعماري البحت يكون على أساس الجملة الإنشائية، فيحولها من جملة جيدة إلى جملة ضعيفة إنشائياً لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية.. حيث يتشكل لدينا في هذا المبنى الطابق الضعيف اللين..​ 
- الطابق الضعيف، هو الطابق الذي مقاومته تقل عن مقاومة الطابق الذي يعلوه بنسبة معينة، او متوسط الطوابق الثلاث التي تعلوه بنسبة أخرى.. وهو ما يتم هنا، حيث أن الجدران المالئة تلعب دوراً مهماً في تقوية الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للحمولات الأفقية..​ 
- الطابق اللين، هو الطابق الذي قساوته تقل عن قساوة الطابق الذي يعلوه، أو متوسط الطوابق الثلاث التي تعلوه بنسب معينه.. وهذا موجود أيضاً في هذا الطابق، حيث أن قساوة الطوابق التي تعلوه أكبر بشكل ملحوظ نتيجة وجود هذه الجدران المالئة بين الأعمدة..​ 
أما عن السلوك الزلزالي لهذا النوع من الأبنية، وعن سبب الانهيار:
- كما ذكرنا، فإن وجود الجدران المالئة في الطوابق العلوية يجعل هذه الطوابق ذو قساوة أكبر من الطابق الأرضي غير الحاوي على هذه الجدران.
- تتحرك الطوابق العلوية مع بعضها البعض ككتلة واحدة.
- نتيجة تحرك الطوابق العلوية مع بعضها البعض ككتلة واحدة، تؤدي إلى انتقالات كبيرة عند مستوى الطابق الأرضي اللين.
- الحركة الاهتزازية المتكررة في الاتجاهين تؤدي إلى إجهاد كبير في اعمدة الطابق الأرضي اللين، مما يؤدي إلى انهيارها في وقت مبكر..​ 
كنت قد قدمت عرضاً عن بعض الأمور منذ فترة، كان موضوع الطابق الأرضي المفتوح احد نقاطه، وهذه 3 شرائح من ذاك العرض عن هذا الموضوع، تشرح هذه الشرائح ما ذكرته مسبقاً..​ 


 




 




 



نلاحظ في هذه الصور، بأن الانهيار فيها مشابه تماماً للانهيار في الصور الموضحة في زلزال الجزائر، وذلك لأن السبب هو واحد، الطابق الأرضي المفتوح.. حيث يتم الانهيار عند مستوي الطابق المفتوح اللين..​ 

الأستاذ م. رزق بدو يسألني سؤال، ليش بوافقو 95% طالما حكينا نفس الحكي.. ​ 
أنا بقلك ليش :76:​ 
بالنسبة لموضوع الكمرات الساقطة والأعمدة، ما أريد التنويه إليه هو الخطأ الشائع الذي كان شائعاً كثيراً في المباني السابقة، ولكن في المباني الحديثة غالباً ما يتم تفاديه..
الخطأ الشائع هو تصغير مقاطع الاعمدة كلما انتقلنا للطابق الأعلى، للحد الذي نحصل فيه على أعمدة ذات مقاطع صغيرة، وكمرات ذات مقاطع أكبر.. 
هذه الحالة ستؤدي إلى خضوع العمود وإجهاده وانهياره قبل انهيار الكمرات، وهو الأمر الذي يجب أن نبتعد عنه.. ولهذا فإننا نؤكد على نظرية (العمود القوي - الجائز الضعيف) وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون مقطع العمود أقوى من مقطع الكمرة حتى يتم انهيار الكمرة قبل انهيار العمود..​ 
وهذه صورة مختصرة كفيلة بشرح ما ذكرت ​ 


 


تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــــاتي..​ 
:20:​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> تقرير الدكتور دافيدو فيتشي جويلية 2003
> 
> rapport dr. Davidovici algérie juillet 2003​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/84937986/a543bac0/rapport_dr_davidovici_algrie_juillet_2003.html​


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندسة نورا على هذا الملف القيم وكم كنت اتمنى ان يكون باللغة العربية او الانجليزية.
واشكر لها تقييمها للتعليق على الصور .
وننتظر من المهندسة المزيد من المشاركات بهذا المستوى الرفيع.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
استكمل المشاركة في موضوع الزلازل والاخطار الناتجة عنها.
1- عدم تناظر الشكل العام للمبنىNon-Symmetric Lays
وهو يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المبنى ويخلق اجهادات كبيرة على عناصر المبنى .




ومن الملاحظ ان معظم الانهيارات التي كانت في الجزائر سببها من الناحية الانشائية ناجشئة عن Soft Slab =الطابق اللين=Weak or flexible Stories​ 




مثال على عدم التناظر العمود Vertical Irregularitties وهي تسبب مشاكل عند حدوث الزلازل
بسبب حدود الفتل undesirable Torsional Effects​ 
2- عندما يكون هناك جدران ضمن المبنى الهيكلي
وتظهر المشكلة اكبر عندما تكون الجدران بشكل غير منتاظر​ 




لاحظ تأثير عدم وجود جدران في الطابق الارضي تحت الهزة الارضية​ 


 
لاحظ تأثير اللامركزية في وجود الجدران Shaft في نظام هكلي Frame System حيث يحصل قوى فتل Torsion​ 




انهيار الجدران في نظام الابنية الهيكلية تحت تأثير قوى الضغط Compression Strut Action ( زلزال الجزائر).
* وكما هو ملاحظ فان وجود الجدران في النظام الهيكلي وخصوصا في الطوابق الارضية بالرغم من تضررها من الزلزال الا انها لم تنهار​ 




التمثيل الانشائي لتأثير الزلازل على الجدران في نظام الاطارات Frame System​ 




الطابق اللين Soft Ground​ 


 
التمثيل الانشائي للطابق اللين


 
الانهيار للمباني في الطابق اللين Soft Ground في تايوان وفي تركيا وهو يشابه تماما ما حدث في الجزائر 


 
3- تأثير العمود القصير Short & Captive Columns​ 


 


 
أمثلة على تنفيذ الاعمدة القصيرة.


 
لاحظ ان تركيز الاجهادت عند الاعمدة القصيرة تحت تأثير الزلزال ادي الى انهيارها .​ 


 
4- تأثير الابنية المتجاورة Adjacent Building
وهذه الحالة تحدث عندما تكون متجاوة ولا يوجد فاصل كافي بينهما ( يمكن الرجوع لتفصيل اكثر بهذا الخصوص في مشاركة انواع الفواصل في الابنية )


 


 
انهيار المباني بسبب التجاور وعدم حرية الحركة​ 
وللمشاركة بقية باذنه الله حيث سأستكمل الحديث عن اسباب انهيار الابنية تحت تأثير الزلازل​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ماجدان (7 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> تقرير الدكتور دافيدو فيتشي جويلية 2003
> 
> rapport dr. Davidovici algérie juillet 2003​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/84937986/a543bac0/rapport_dr_davidovici_algrie_juillet_2003.html​


 
كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندسه نورا على طرحها الممتاز 
وشكرا على التقرير 
وكنت أظن انى الوحيد الذى لا أجيد الفرنسيه ولكن دائما لست وحيدا فى هذا الصرح العظيم 
اتمنى لو يمكن أرفاق ترجمه باللغه العربيه أو الإنجليزيه للتقرير 

عموما من خلال تفقد الصور 
* أؤيد نفسى وأوضح أنى لم أكن أقصد الدور الأرضى أعمده فقط كما فى صور م. ابو الحلول ( غير منتشر على الأطلاق بمصر )
وإنما أقصد جراش كامل أو مخازن أو محال باسقف مسطحه دون كمرات ولكن على الأقل يوجد جدران مبنيه على طوبه ( 25 سم ) على محبط المبنى إن لم يكن بالداخل 

* ووجب على تعديل إتجاهى فى نقطه .......... الآن أوافق فيها المهندس حجاوى بالفعل وهى 

أن جدران الطوب يمكن أن تتحمل قدر كافى من القوه الأفقيه المتولده على المنشأ لدرجه تكفى لحماية المنشأ من الأنهيار بجانب الأعمده طبعا 
وهذا واضح تماما من الصور المرفقه 

نلاحظ 
المنشآت بكامل أرتفاعها اقل من المسموح عليه بتحليل المنشأ ضد قوى الرياح والزلازل 
أى لم يتم حساب هذه القوى ( نقدر نقول مهمله ..... أو بمعنى أدق يشلها الأعمده والحوائط حتى ولو كانت من الطوب )
فلم يتم تحديد نظام بعينه لمقاومة الأحمال الناتجه من الرياح أو الزلازل حين حدوثها لا قدر الله 
يعنى مافى حوائط قص خرسانيه بكامل أرتفاع المبنى 
ومن خلال الصور نرى أن أى دور يحوى أعمده فقط وبدون حوائط ( قواطيع ) حدث له أنهيار كامل متكامل 
وقد أوضح لنا هنا هذه الفكره مشرفنا الكريم م. ابو الحلول 
من خلال أختلاف الكتل للأدوار وهذا صحيح للغايه فكما ذكرنا أن قوة الزلازل تتكون ناتج تأثير حركة الموجه على كتله خرسانيه ولإختلاف الكتل الخرسانيه تختلف الشده فيحدث الأنهيار 

هذا ما نتمناه دائما من طرح للمواضيع ومناقشات جاده علميه مثمره لتبادل الخبرات والمعارف الهندسيه 
وفى النهايه تحية شكر وعرفان للمنتدى والاساتذه ولكل من ساهم بأى حرف فى افادة المهندسين العرب 
وشكرا 

ولكم منى فائق الأحترام


----------



## ماجدان (8 فبراير 2009)

ولكنى مازلت فى أستفسارى للمهندس رزق من خلال الإجراء الرابع ...........

وأسمحو لى أن أحول جزء من النقاش إلى أستنتاج فى أسلوب التنفيذ 

عند التنفيذ بالنظام الأفرنجى ( الصب على المعلق ) .......
وفى حالة الأدوار التى لا تحولى اى أنظمه مفرده لمقاومة الزلازل أى المنشآت التى اقل فى عدد الأدوار من 7 أدوار نلاحظ أنه أثناء العمل لو حدث لا قدر الله هزه أرضيه فسيحدث ما نناقشه أعلاه كما فى صور التقرير 
لاحظوا جيدا المنشآت التى لم يستكمل إنشاؤها بعد ويتم التنفيذ بالأسلوب الأفرنجى 
ولكن لو أتبعنا النظام البلدى فى التنفيذ ( الصب على المبانى ) 
فسيعمل المنشأ على مقاومة أحمال الزلازل دون أنهيار 

ارجو التطرق إلى هذا الإتجاه ولو بالقليل 

وتقبلو تحياتى


----------



## Abo Fares (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​ 
ممتـــاز م. رزق، بارك الله فيك.. ​ 
أعتقد أنك بدأت بحالات عدم الانتظام الشاقولي، وستنتهي بحالات عدم الانتظام الأفقي.. لذا سأترك مشاركتي في الموضوع بعد استكمال مشاركاتك ​ 
ولكني أحببت أن أضع بعض المقاطع المتحركة الرائعة التي توضح بشكل بسيط جميل سلوك بعض من هذه المباني غير المنتظمة.. أتمنى منكم مشاهدتها، ولو أن حجمها كبير نسبياً ​ 
1- مقطع الفيديو الأول (animation) يوضح مساوئ الشكل غير المنتظم للمسقط الأفقي للمباني، والذي يأتي بشكل حرف L أو H أو U أو ما شابه..
_L-shaped (and other multi-wing) Buildings with Plan Irregularity _
http://www.world-housing.net/animation5.htm​ 
2- المقطع الثاني، يوضح الحالة التي ذكرتها أنت، وهي تشكل الأعمدة اقصيرة في المباني الموجودة على المنحدرات، حيث أن هذه الأعمدة القصيرة معرضة للانهيار قبل تلك الطويلة..
_Buildings on Hillsides or Buildings with Columns of Unequal Heights/b>_ 
http://www.world-housing.net/animation6.htm​ 
3- مقطع ثالث، يبين المشاكل التي تحدث نتيجة الفتل في المباني الناتج عن عدم التناظر في الجملة الإنشائية للمبنى:
_Torsional Response is Undesirable _
http://www.world-housing.net/animation8.htm​ 
4- مقطع رابع ليس له علاقة مباشرة بالموضوع (موضوع عدم الانتظام)، ولكني أحببت وضعه هنا طالما كنا قد تحدثنا عن موضوع القساوة والمطاوعة (ولو بشكل مختصر جداً )، حيث أن المقطع يبين الاختلاف في مطاوعة عنصرين، وقد مثله بملعقة طرية وملعقة قاسية.. 
طبعاً المطاوعة تتبين في الأبنية بشكل كبير بين سلوك الأبنية ذات الجملة الإطارية، وسلوك الأبنية ذات الجملة الجدارية، حيث أن الجملة الإطارية مطاوعتها أكبر بكثير من الجملة الجدارية..
http://www.world-housing.net/animation4.htm​ 
وتقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​ 
:56:​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 فبراير 2009)

سالدان قال:


> ولكنى مازلت فى أستفسارى للمهندس رزق من خلال الإجراء الرابع ...........
> وأسمحو لى أن أحول جزء من النقاش إلى أستنتاج فى أسلوب التنفيذ
> عند التنفيذ بالنظام الأفرنجى ( الصب على المعلق ) .......
> وفى حالة الأدوار التى لا تحولى اى أنظمه مفرده لمقاومة الزلازل أى المنشآت التى اقل فى عدد الأدوار من 7 أدوار نلاحظ أنه أثناء العمل لو حدث لا قدر الله هزه أرضيه فسيحدث ما نناقشه أعلاه كما فى صور التقرير
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخ احمد وانت تعرف انني لا اسطتيع ان اهمل لك اي مشاركة فما بالك بسؤال لك ولكن اصبر علي شوية حتى اكمل المشاركة الي في دماغي وبعدها سأتفرغ لك :60: بكل اسئلتك واسئلة كل المشاركين فالاسئلة عندي اهم من المشاركة التي اقدمها لان معني ذلك هناك من يقومني اذا اخطأت.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاساتذة على هذا الاثراء القيم والشكر الخاص للاخ رزق ابو الحلول والكل وصاحبة الموضوع ولكن هناك نقطة مهمة اخرى ارتكبتها وزارة السكن والعمران وهي انا هذه المنطقة و منطقة العاصمة كانت مصنفة كمناطق ذات زلزال متوسط بينما هي في مناطق ذات زلزال عنيف و كل الدراسة الي انعملت قبل 2003 هي دراسات خاطئة والامر اصبح اكثر منو سياسي لان لو صار زلزال عنيف ثاني في العاصمة تحديدا المباني الاولى ما نعرف حتى شو ينحكى فيها


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (8 فبراير 2009)

عفواً إخواني

أحس أنني أعترض هذه المناقشة العلمية المفيدة

ولكن عندما يظهر موضوع الزلازل يتطرق إلى ذهني الآية رقم 24 من سورة يونس :

{إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الأَرْضِ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ النَّاسُ وَالأَنْعَامُ حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَتْ الأَرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْهَا أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا لَيْلاً أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ بِالأَمْسِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ(24)}

آمل المعذرة على المقاطعة.

وجزى الله خيرا كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> عفواً إخواني
> 
> أحس أنني أعترض هذه المناقشة العلمية المفيدة
> 
> ...


انا معك في قول الله تعالى لكن علميا في عالمنا هذا توجد اماكن و مناطق معرضة للزلازل و البراكين و الفياضانات منذ الازل البعيد مثلا اذا اخذنا اليابان او الصين او اي دولة واقعة على ما يسمى بالخط الخطير او الاحمر فهي معرضة دون سواها للزلزال ونحن كذلك بالجزائر نعلم ان الارض حية و تتحرك و نتوقع حدوث زلازل في اية لحظة لو انا الان مثلا بانكلترا او مصر وحدث زلزال سيكون امرا مهولا لان لا احد يتوقعه لا ادري ان كنت فهمتني م مصطفى


----------



## step6 (8 فبراير 2009)

مشاء الله هذا ليست هندسة من م رزق او ابو الحلول بل هذا ابداع 
ارجو تكملة الموضوع عن اسباب الانهيارات بسبب الزلازل وتثبيت الموضوع لاهميته وارجو المشاركة المجدية من باقي المهندسين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 فبراير 2009)

*أستكمال ألاسباب التي تزيد من تأثير الزلازل*

السلام عليكم
أستكمل ما بدأته امس بخصوص ألاسباب التي تزيد من تأثير الزلازل على المباني
6- كمرة =جسر قوي مع عمود ضعيف Strong Beam -Weak Colums Failure
وهذه الحالة نجدها منتشرة كثيرة في حالة التصاميم المعمارية للبحور spans الكبيرة والاعمدة قليلة المقطع ( حيث يتم تخفيض ابعاد مقطع العمود بسبب نقصان الحمل كلما ارتفعنا في الطوابق) مما يؤدي في هذه الانهيار في العمود ( تشكل المفاصل اللدنه) في الاعمدة قبل الجسور وهذه الحالة من الانهيار كانت شائعة في انهيار الابنية في زلزال الجزائر.
فتشكل المفاصل اللدنه في الجسور قبل الاعمدة يؤدي اليحدوث تشققات في الجسور ولكنها تبقى صامدة اما عندما تحدث المفاصل اللدنه في الاعمدة فنها تؤدي الى انهيارها مباشرة.





لاحظ هنا ان قساوة Rigidety of Frame للكمرة = الجسر الجانبي ( المحيط) بسبب ربطة بتصوينة = الدواري مع الجسر الساقط ادى الى تشكل كمرة مقلوبه ايضا لها قساوة عالية تفوق العمود.
والرفق الكبير بين قساوة العمود الجسر = الكمره هذا ما اشرت اليه بشكل غير مباشر بانه يفضل ان يتم تصميم بلاطة مع جسور ساقطة Slab with drop beam افضل من البلاطة بجسور مخفية Flat Slab لاننا في حالة Flat Slab ( الجسور المخفية مع البلاطة تعمل كتكله واحدة )) لها قساوة عالية جدا Moment of Inertia بالمقارنه بالعمود مما يؤدي الي انهيار العمود قبل الجسر( هذا رد للمهندس سالدان) .
اما التمثيل الانشائي لحالة الجسور القوية والاعمدة الضعيفة كما يلي




لاحظ في الشكل B فان تشكل مفاصل لدنه في الاعمدة في الطابق الارضي يؤدي الى انهيار كامل المبنى.


 



 
لاحظ هنا ان الانهيار في الاعمدة في الطابق الارضي اما البلاط فلم يحدث لها شئ وكذلك كمل المبنى بقي كما هو




انهيار في كامل الاعمدة لجميع الطوابق مع بقاء البلاطات بدون تأثير ( جسر قوي ( Falt Slab)-عمود ضعيف Weak Column


 
نفس أسباب الانهيار ولكن في تركيا ؟​ 
والان بعد دراسة العوامل التي تؤدي الى زيادة تأثير الزلازل على الابنية .نأتي للسؤال الاهم وهو 
ما هي الخطوات اللازمة للتقليل من تأثير الزلازل ومقاومتها ؟
1- عدم تناظر الشكل العام للمبنىNon-Symmetric Lays
يجب قدر الامكان تصميم المباني بشكل منتاظر سواء البعد الشاقولي verticaly او المستوى الافقى Horizantaly وان يتم توزيع الاعمدة او جدران القص بشكل منتاظر بحيث يتطابق مركز الشكل مع مركز الثقل Gravity Center للتقليل من الفتل Torsion Action والا يجب اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار عند التصميم.
2- الطابق اللين Soft Floor=Sfor Stories
لمقاومة هذا التأثير يتم اضافة جدران مسحلة بين الاعمدة بحيث لا تعيق الحركة.


 


 
3- تكثيف الكانات=الاساور Liks=Stirrups
وذلك للجسور =الكمرات عند منطقة الاتصال مع الاعمدة وعند منطقة التراكب للحديد Over Lap


 
- زيادة طوال العكفة Hook (لا يقل عن 10 مرات قطر حديد الكانة) لكانة الجسر = الكمرة وتركبها بشكل متبادل​ 


 
4- تكثيف الكانات للاعمدة ( اسفل واعلى العمود)Colums​ 




لاحظ تكثيف الكانات في المنطقة العلوية والسلفية وفي منطقة التراكب للحديد ( منتصف العمود منطقة التراكب).
- زيادة طول العكفة hook للكانة وكذلك تبديل مكان العكفة


 
- اضافة كانة ( مربط) لجميع حديد العمود 


 
5- تقوة العقد =الوصلات Joints بين العمود والكمره Beam -Column Joints 


 




لاحظ الضعف في تشكل الوصله بين الجسرين والعمود ( لا يوجد رباط كافي بين الجسرين)​ 




لاحظ الانهيار في الوصلة نتيجة ضعف الترابط




مخطط تمثيلي لطريقة تنفيذ وصلة قوية ) Good Joint Construction​ 




طريقة تنفيذ حديد التسليح بين الكمرة=الجسر والعمود ( الداخلي)( عمود قوي- جسر ضعيف Strong Column-Weak Beam)​ 
وان شاءالله غدا اكمل هذه المشاركة​ 
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي

( نظرا لاهمية الموضوع يتحتم علي انه اعطية حقة الكامل من الشرح 
وتصحيح المفاهيم والممارسات الهندسية الخاطئة لذلك ستكون هناك اكثر من مشاركة في هذا الموضوع )​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا للاساتذة على هذا الاثراء القيم والشكر الخاص للاخ رزق ابو الحلول والكل وصاحبة الموضوع ولكن هناك نقطة مهمة اخرى ارتكبتها وزارة السكن والعمران وهي انا هذه المنطقة و منطقة العاصمة كانت مصنفة كمناطق ذات زلزال متوسط بينما هي في مناطق ذات زلزال عنيف و كل الدراسة الي انعملت قبل 2003 هي دراسات خاطئة والامر اصبح اكثر منو سياسي لان لو صار زلزال عنيف ثاني في العاصمة تحديدا المباني الاولى ما نعرف حتى شو ينحكى فيها


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندسة فاطمة على مشاركتها واتفق معك جزئيا قد يكون هناك خطأ في تحديد مدى خطورة المطنقة من ناحية الزلازل ( الفئة التي يتبع اليها) ولكن وللامانه هذه اول اول مرة ارى مثل هذه الصور المروعه للزلزال الذي حدث بالجزائر والذي اثار استغرابي الاخطاء القاتلة في جميع المراحل الهندسية ابتداءا من سن قوانين البناء الى مرحلة التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف وهذه الاخطاء كلها ليس لها علاقة بتصنيف المنطقة من الدرجة الزلزالية ولكن كلها كانت نتيجة الجهل المطبق في المبادئ الاساسية لعلم الهندسة وغياب الضمير اثناء التنفيذ والاشراف لبعض المباني التي انهارت .
ولنشر الثقافة الهندسية لدى المهندسين في جميع انحاء وطننا العربي وللاستفادة من جميع الخبرات التصميمية والتنفيذية لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى اتمنى من اكبر عدد ممكن ان يشارك في هذا الموضوع وحتى لو كانت هذه المفاهيم غير صحيحة فان الوسلية لتقويمها هي الكتابه عنها لتأخذ حقها من النقاش وفي النهاية يكون هناك بحث متكامل ومرجعا للجميع .
لذلك اتمنى من احد الاخوة او الاخوات عند الانتهاء من بحث هذا الموضوع ان يقوم بنقله الي المواضيع الثابتة " مشاكل تنفيبذية وحلول هندسية" ليكون مرجعا لكل طالب علم ولسهولة الرجوع اليه مع الاحتفاظ باسماء المشاركين في مشاركاتهم فهذا حق لهم
مع شكري وتقدير لجميع المشاركين والمتابعين لهذا المنتدى سواءا كانوا من الاعضاء او من الزائرين .​مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندسة فاطمة على مشاركتها واتفق معك جزئيا قد يكون هناك خطأ في تحديد مدى خطورة المطنقة من ناحية الزلازل ( الفئة التي يتبع اليها) ولكن وللامانه هذه اول اول مرة ارى مثل هذه الصور المروعه للزلزال الذي حدث بالجزائر والذي اثار استغرابي الاخطاء القاتلة في جميع المراحل الهندسية ابتداءا من سن قوانين البناء الى مرحلة التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف وهذه الاخطاء كلها ليس لها علاقة بتصنيف المنطقة من الدرجة الزلزالية ولكن كلها كانت نتيجة الجهل المطبق في المبادئ الاساسية لعلم الهندسة وغياب الضمير اثناء التنفيذ والاشراف لبعض المباني التي انهارت .
> ولنشر الثقافة الهندسية لدى المهندسين في جميع انحاء وطننا العربي وللاستفادة من جميع الخبرات التصميمية والتنفيذية لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى اتمنى من اكبر عدد ممكن ان يشارك في هذا الموضوع وحتى لو كانت هذه المفاهيم غير صحيحة فان الوسلية لتقويمها هي الكتابه عنها لتأخذ حقها من النقاش وفي النهاية يكون هناك بحث متكامل ومرجعا للجميع .
> لذلك اتمنى من احد الاخوة او الاخوات عند الانتهاء من بحث هذا الموضوع ان يقوم بنقله الي المواضيع الثابتة " مشاكل تنفيبذية وحلول هندسية" ليكون مرجعا لكل طالب علم ولسهولة الرجوع اليه مع الاحتفاظ باسماء المشاركين في مشاركاتهم فهذا حق لهم
> ...


السلام عليكم الاخ رزق الفرق في تحديد صنف المنطقة جد مهم وضروري فنحن الان في منطقة العاصمة مثلا ممنوع ان ينجز المبنى اذا كان ارتفاعه اكثر من 8امتار ان يكون وفق frame
فقط فالكود ينص على انو shear wall ضروري فلا يمكن الاعتماد على الاعمدة و الكمرات كنوع من العناصر الاساسية في المقاومة كما ان الانتقال من صنف لاخر كثير من الامور تتغير ومن بينها section of coulumns فالاعمدة عامة لم تكن لتتحمل الاحمال العمودية و الافقية حتى التسليح انا الان بعد التغيير اجده ليس الضعف فحسب بل اكثر مع انو system مزدوج يعني بوجود shear wall
وهذه الصور هي عينة في صور انا كانت عندي لكن لا ادري اين هي الان فانا اشتغلت في الترمميمات و كنت دائما اتفاجا من ظاهرة دون الاخرى و ساضرب لك مثال مقاول انجز عمارتين في نفس الموقع بنفس المواد الانجاز تم بالتوازي يعني يعمل الاعمدة بنفس اليوم لكلتا العمارتين بعد الزلزال عمارة تتضرر و الثانية ما يصير فيها شئ ولما اتصلو باحد الخبراء الجزائر بسويسرا فسر ذالك بالتجاه العمارة اثناء مرور موجة الهزة rigidity للمبنى انا مع رائ انو في اخطاء التصميم و النجاز والتصميم بس الخطا الاساسي كان من اخطاء الوزارة لانو مثلا في منطقة الشلف المصنفة كمنطقة خطرة كانت كل التدابير تاخذ بعين الاعتبار حتى المقاوليين يخافو يغشوان جد متاكدة من نقطة انو التصنيف جد مهم وهذا ملف للكود به صور الي عاساسها تم اجراء تغييرات فيه وهذا الرابط 
http://www.zshare.net/download/55325941ec19c6ff/


----------



## احمد عراقي (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع يا اختنا الكريمة وشكرا على الصور والمناقشات ..موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## Abo Fares (9 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ رزق الفرق في تحديد صنف المنطقة جد مهم وضروري فنحن الان في منطقة العاصمة مثلا ممنوع ان ينجز المبنى اذا كان ارتفاعه اكثر من 8امتار ان يكون وفق frame
> فقط فالكود ينص على انو shear wall ضروري فلا يمكن الاعتماد على الاعمدة و الكمرات كنوع من العناصر الاساسية في المقاومة كما ان الانتقال من صنف لاخر كثير من الامور تتغير ومن بينها section of coulumns فالاعمدة عامة لم تكن لتتحمل الاحمال العمودية و الافقية حتى التسليح انا الان بعد التغيير اجده ليس الضعف فحسب بل اكثر مع انو system مزدوج يعني بوجود shear wall
> وهذه الصور هي عينة في صور انا كانت عندي لكن لا ادري اين هي الان فانا اشتغلت في الترمميمات و كنت دائما اتفاجا من ظاهرة دون الاخرى و ساضرب لك مثال مقاول انجز عمارتين في نفس الموقع بنفس المواد الانجاز تم بالتوازي يعني يعمل الاعمدة بنفس اليوم لكلتا العمارتين بعد الزلزال عمارة تتضرر و الثانية ما يصير فيها شئ ولما اتصلو باحد الخبراء الجزائر بسويسرا فسر ذالك بالتجاه العمارة اثناء مرور موجة الهزة rigidity للمبنى انا مع رائ انو في اخطاء التصميم و النجاز والتصميم بس الخطا الاساسي كان من اخطاء الوزارة لانو مثلا في منطقة الشلف المصنفة كمنطقة خطرة كانت كل التدابير تاخذ بعين الاعتبار حتى المقاوليين يخافو يغشوان جد متاكدة من نقطة انو التصنيف جد مهم وهذا ملف للكود به صور الي عاساسها تم اجراء تغييرات فيه وهذا الرابط
> http://www.zshare.net/download/55325941ec19c6ff/


 
نعم أريد التأكيد على هذه النقطة، وأتفق تماماً مع الاخت فاطمة.. 
حيث أن المبنى يجب تصنيفه في المنطة شديدة الزلازل، أي هي المنطقة الزلزالية (4) في الكود الأميريكي UBC97.. هذه المنطقة تتطلب عدة اشتراطات غير مطلوبة في بافي المناطق، وخصوصاً المنطقتين (1 و 2)، وهذا ما حصل في حالتنا هذه.. حيث أن المبنى قد تم تصميمه في منطقة الزلازل المتوسطة، وبالتالي عدة أمور لم يتم أخذها بعين الاعتبار..

بغض النظر عن كل ذلك.. 
المنطقة الزلزالية + صنف التربة = يعطينا المعاملات الزلزالية Ca و Cv التي من خلالها يمكننا رسم طيف الاستجابة، وحساب قوة القص القاعدية.. 
طيب في حالة اعتمدنا المنطقة الزلزالية الأقل خطورة، هذا يعطيني طيف استجابة مختلف، ويعطيني قوة قص قاعدي أقل.. وبالتالي تصميم الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية بشكل غير كافي يؤدي إلى الخروج المبكر لبعض العناصر الإنشائية من المرحلة المرنة إلى المرحلة اللدنة.. 
هذه العناصر التي وصلت إلى المرحلة اللدنة، هي العناصر الأخطر، وهي الأعمدة في الطابق المفتوح، وهو ما أدى إلى انهيار هذا الطابق فقط، وسقوط المبنى كما هو.. 

إذاً، المشكلة من وجهة نظري، هي مشكلة تصميم بحتة.. حيث لم يتم الأخذ بعين الاعتبار البارامترات المطلوبة لهذه الحالة.. 

تقبلوا تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## حسان2 (9 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> نعم أريد التأكيد على هذه النقطة، وأتفق تماماً مع الاخت فاطمة..
> حيث أن المبنى يجب تصنيفه في المنطة شديدة الزلازل، أي هي المنطقة الزلزالية (4) في الكود الأميريكي UBC97.. هذه المنطقة تتطلب عدة اشتراطات غير مطلوبة في بافي المناطق، وخصوصاً المنطقتين (1 و 2)، وهذا ما حصل في حالتنا هذه.. حيث أن المبنى قد تم تصميمه في منطقة الزلازل المتوسطة، وبالتالي عدة أمور لم يتم أخذها بعين الاعتبار..
> 
> بغض النظر عن كل ذلك..
> ...



أتفق تماما مع الأخ أبو الحلول في نظرته المنهجية دون التقليل من قيمة المشاركات الأخرى والجهود المشكورة التي بذلها جميع المشاركين وعلى رأسهم الأخت فاطمة صاحبة الموضوع والأخ القدير رزق حجاوي وأضيف أن جميع الكودات بشكل عام لها تصنيفات متعددة للمواقع الزلزالية وترب التأسيس ولأشكال المباني ونوعية الجمل الانشائية المختلفة ودرجة الانتظام أفقيا وشاقوليا ......وتضع بارامترات معينة لكل تراكب حالات وشروط وعند مراعاة المصمم لكل هذه الشروط واستخدام البارامترات المناسبة لها وطرق التحليل الواجب استعمالها حسب الحالة لن تحدث مثل هذه الكوارث التي رأيناها في الصور. ومما لاشك فيه أن وجود الطابق اللين "soft floor " كان سببا مهما كما ذكر الأخوة ولكن السبب الأهم ربما أن المصممين لم يراعو متطلبات التصميم عند وجود مثل هذا الطابق.
فيما يلي أهم النصائح والشروط والمتطلبات الانشائية في حالة الزلازل مأخوذة عن موقع جامعة بيركلي "وهي من أهم الجامعات في العالم في مجال الهندسة المدنية"
SELECTION OF PROPER SYSTEM AND CONFIGURATION FOR THE SUPERSTRUCTURE



One of the most critical decisions influencing the ability of a superstructure to withstand earthquake ground shaking is the choice of its basic plan shape and configuration. The importance of a proper selection of the superstructure configuration will be discussed and illustrated for the case of building structures.

Building structures may be of many types and configurations and there is, of course, no universal ideal configuration for any particular type of building. However, there are certain basic or guiding principles of seismic-resistant design that can be used as guidelines in selecting an adequate building configuration structural layout, structural system, structural material and the non-structural components. These basic guidelines are as follows:



1.


Building (superstructure and non-structural components) should be light and avoid unnecessary masses.

2.


Building and its superstructure should be simple, symmetric, and regular in plan and elevation to prevent significant torsional forces, avoiding large height-width ratio and large plan area.

3.


Building and its superstructure should have a uniform and continuous distribution of mass, stiffness, strength and ductility, avoiding formation of soft stories.

4.


Superstructure should have relatively shorter spans than non-seismic-resistant structure and avoid use of long cantilevers.

5.


The non-structural components should either be well separated so that they will not interact with the rest of the structure, or they should be integrated with the structure. On the latter case, it is desirable that the structure should have sufficient lateral stiffness to avoid significant damage under minor and moderate earthquake shaking, and toughness with stable hysteric behavior (that is, stability of strength, stiffness and deformability) under the repeated reversal of deformations which could be induced by severe earthquake ground motion. The stiffer the structure, the less sensitive it will be to the effects of the interacting non-structural components, and the tougher it is, the less sensitive it will be to effect of sudden failure of the interacting non-structural elements.

6.


Superstructure should be detailed so that the inelastic deformations can be constrained (controlled) to develop in desired regions and according to a desirable hierarchy.

7.


Superstructure should have the largest possible number of defense lines, that is, it should be composed of different tough structural subsystems which interact or are interconnected by very tough structural elements (structural fuses) whose inelastic behavior would permit the whole structure to find its way out from a critical stage of dynamic response.

8.


Superstructure should be provided with balanced stiffness and strength between its members, connections and supports.

9.


The stiffness and strength of the entire building should be compatible with the stiffness and strength of the soil foundation.

​
وتأييدا لما ذكره الأخات والأخوة وخاصة الأخ رزق حجاوي عن ضرورة مشاركة كل الجهات المعنية في تطبيق مستلزمات الحماية من أضرار الزلازل أورد حادثة حصلت معي قبل سنين طويلة:
بعد زلزال القاهرة الشهير في أوائل تسعينيات القرن الماضي بدأت التشريعات تصدر بوجوب دراسة المباني على حمولات الزلازل وفق كود أعد بسرعة "في سوريا" وعدم منح رخص بناء دون احتوائها على هذه الدراسة, أذكر أنني كنت عضوا في لجنة قسم الهندسة المدنية في نقابة المهندسين وطلبنا السيد رئيس البلدية لاجتماع لابلاغنا "نيابة عن المهندسين" بوجوب عدم تصديق أي مخططات لا تحوي دراسة على حمولات الزلازل اذ كانت الدراسات في سوريا حتى تاريخه لا تخضع لدراسة حمولات الزلازل, وعندما بدأ الحوار أثرت معه مواضيع متعددة على رأسها وجوب تعديل أنظمة البناء السارية لأن معظمها تتعارض مع متطلبات التصميم ضد الزلازل حتى تكون الدراسات المطلوبة مجدية وواقعية وليست مجرد وثائق شكلية تضم الى ملف الرخصة "مثل كل الوثائق الشكلية التي تحكم معظم نشاطات مؤسساتنا في العالم الثالث" ففاجأني بجواب قال فيه حرفيا:
لا تناقشني بأمور تتعلق بالسلطة, اكتفي بتنفيذ التعليمات الصادرة عن السلطة كما هي بغض النظر عن أي اعتبار آخر فالأوامر واجبة التنفيذ وليس لأي تبرير علمي الحق بوقفها​عندها واليوم وفي كل لحظة أزداد قناعة أن أمورنا لن تنصلح قبل أن نغير المعادلة السائدة والتي تتلخص بـ:
خضوع الجميع لسلطة الحذاء العسكري في عالمنا الثالث الى خضوع الجميع وأولهم الحذاء العسكري للفكر والعقول التي تعمل​وبانتظار ذلك علينا متابعة الجهود لتخفيف الأضرار بالقدر الممكن


----------



## نوارة (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر كل المهندسين على مشاركتهم في الموضوع و تدخلاتهم المفيدة والمفصلة فيما يتعلق بالبناء في المناطق الزلزالية.
واشكر بالخصوص م.رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي و م. سالدان و م. ابو الحلول على مشاركتهم وتدخلاتهم في الموضوع.

بداية اعتذر عن غيابي في المناقشة حول هذا الموضوع وذلك لعدم تمكني من المناقشة باللغة العربية :80: :80: :80: لكن بفضل اخواني المهندسين اصبحت اجيد بعض المصطلحات الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية باللغة العربية...... 




> اتمنى لو يمكن أرفاق ترجمه باللغه العربيه أو الإنجليزيه للتقرير


 
لقد بحثت كثيرا على التقرير باللغة الانجليزية لكني لم اجد فاعتذر....​


----------



## حسان2 (9 فبراير 2009)

وفيما يلي مقطعي فيديو عن تجارب مخبرية لتوضيح بعض الحالات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ رزق الفرق في تحديد صنف المنطقة جد مهم وضروري فنحن الان في منطقة العاصمة مثلا ممنوع ان ينجز المبنى اذا كان ارتفاعه اكثر من 8امتار ان يكون وفق frame





فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> فقط فالكود ينص على انو shear wall ضروري فلا يمكن الاعتماد على الاعمدة و الكمرات كنوع من العناصر الاساسية في المقاومة كما ان الانتقال من صنف لاخر كثير من الامور تتغير ومن بينها section of coulumns فالاعمدة عامة لم تكن لتتحمل الاحمال العمودية و الافقية حتى التسليح انا الان بعد التغيير اجده ليس الضعف فحسب بل اكثر مع انو system مزدوج يعني بوجود shear wall
> 
> وهذه الصور هي عينة في صور انا كانت عندي لكن لا ادري اين هي الان فانا اشتغلت في الترمميمات و كنت دائما اتفاجا من ظاهرة دون الاخرى و ساضرب لك مثال مقاول انجز عمارتين في نفس الموقع بنفس المواد الانجاز تم بالتوازي يعني يعمل الاعمدة بنفس اليوم لكلتا العمارتين بعد الزلزال عمارة تتضرر و الثانية ما يصير فيها شئ ولما اتصلو باحد الخبراء الجزائر بسويسرا فسر ذالك بالتجاه العمارة اثناء مرور موجة الهزة rigidity للمبنى انا مع رائ انو في اخطاء التصميم و النجاز والتصميم بس الخطا الاساسي كان من اخطاء الوزارة لانو مثلا في منطقة الشلف المصنفة كمنطقة خطرة كانت كل التدابير تاخذ بعين الاعتبار حتى المقاوليين يخافو يغشوان جد متاكدة من نقطة انو التصنيف جد مهم وهذا ملف للكود به صور الي عاساسها تم اجراء تغييرات فيه وهذا الرابط
> http://www.zshare.net/download/55325941ec19c6ff/​


 
السلام عليكم​
اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة واخص بالذكر المهندسة فاطمة والاخوين المهندس أبو الحلول والمهندس حسان على التعليق .
قد اكون قد اخطأت في توضيح الفكرة بخصوص ايصال الفكرة حول سبب انهيار الابنية وعلاقتة بدرجة الزلازال الذي حدث بالجزائر .ما اود قوله بكل وضوح ان الصور التي بعثت بها المهندسة نورا والتقرير باللغة الفرنسية الذي ارسل لاحقا بخصوص زلزال الجزائر ان الابنية التي حصل فيها الزلزال ستنهار تحت أي تأثير للزلازل لان سوء المصنعية في التنفيذ والتصميم لا يجعل المبنى يصمد امام الزلزال لان هذه الابنية لم تتقيد بأي شرط من شروط الزلازل مهما كانت قوته.فقوة الزلزال الذي ضرب هذه المنطقة هو 5.3 على مقياس ريختر مع العلم بأن الزلازل ضربت الجزائر اكثر من مرة وقبل هذا التاريخ اي كان يجب تعديل قوانين البناء والتصميم الهندسي ومتطلبات الكود قبل ان يضرب الزلزال عام 2003 هذه المنطقة.( وان شاءالله غدا اكمل المشاركة) وسيصدم الجميع من نتائج التحليل لواقع الابنية التي حدث بها انهيار انها ما كانت لتصدم تحت تأثير زلزال قوة 3-4 على مقياس ريختر.
اما بخصوص ما ذكرة الاخوة بأن التصميم ضد الزلازل يعتمد على تصنيف المنطقة من الناحية الزلزالية ونوع التربه فهذا لا خلاف فيه.
ولكن الخلاف ان يكون سبب الانهيار للابنية حسب صور التقارير التي ارسلت هو خطأ في تقدير تصنيف المنطقة من الناحية الزلزالية فواقع الامر يشير ان الاخطاء كانت هي السبب في الانهيارات ( وهذا ما تم شرحة في المشاركة الاولى وسأستكمل ذلك بصور اخرى للابنية التي انهارت ) وتحليل للقوة الخرسانه في الواقع (بحدود 108 كغم /سم2).





هل قوة الخرسانه تصمد اما اي زلزال ؟!.​






​


أما هذه القلعة فصمدت في وجه الزلزال ؟​


وان شاءالله نلتقي غدا في استكمال البحث في طريقة تقوية الابنية ضد الزلازل ، وكذلك سأعرض صورا اخرى توضح اسباب الانيهار للابنية في زلزال الجزائر عام 2003.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## حسان2 (9 فبراير 2009)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي تقرير مفصل عن زلزال بومرداس لعام 2003 اللذي بلغت قوته حسب كل التقارير 6.8 على مقياس ريختر , وقد ركز التقرير على الأضرار التي لحقت بالأبنية السكنية الخاصة ذات عدة طوابق "معظمها بحدود 3 طوابق" وتحوي طابق كراجات parking في الأرضي "soft floor" والتي شكلت أضرارها النسبة العظمى من الأضرار , وفي التقرير شرح هندسي شامل عن الجمل الانشائية المستعملة فيها وسبب الانهيارات الكبيرة التي حصلت وقد أعد التقرير في شهر تشرين الثاني 2004 "November 2004" أرجو أن تجدو فيه التفسير العلمي لأسباب الكارثة 
وفيما يلي بعض التوضيحات الواردة في التقرير


----------



## حسان2 (9 فبراير 2009)

وفيما يلي تقري لتقييم لأضرار بناء من ستة طوابق نتيجة زلزال بومرداس 2003, وفيما يلي بعض التوضيحات الواردة فيه:


----------



## Abo Fares (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​ 
أشكر جميع الأساتذة الكرام المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم..​ 
ولكني أرى تعارضاً في المعلومات التي وردتنا عن الزلزال، وخاصة في نقطتين:​ 
1- النقطة الأولى هي المقاومة المميزة للبيتون المتدنية بشكل كبير كما تفضل المهندس رزق بأنه موجود في التقرير، ولكن الأخت فاطمة ذكرت بأنها كانت على صلة مع اللجنة التي تحقق في الموضوع، وتم ذكر أن مواد البناء كانت كلها وفق الشروط والمواصفات المطلوبة.. إذاً فلنتعد قليلاً عن موضوع سوء مواد التنفيذ، ولنفرض جدلاً بأنها محققة لجميع الشروط والمواصفات..​ 
2- قوة الزلزال، والتي ذكر التقرير كما تفضل المهندس رزق بأنها 5.3، ولكن المهندس حسان ذكر بأنها 6.7، كما أني بحثت الآن في جوجل لأجدها فعلاً 6.7 بالنسبة لهذا الزلزال..
ولكن حقيقةً الفرق شاسع بين كل من القيمتين، حيث أن زلزالاً شدته 6.7 هو أكبر من زلزالاً شدته 5.3 بـ 25 ضعف!!.. كما أن الزلزال الذي تزيد شدته عن 5.4 يعتبر زلزالاً شديداً ويسبب خطورة كبيرة.. 
كنت قد وضعت تذكيراً لمعلومة مهمة حول هذا الأمر في موضوع سابق، هو:






هل تعلم؟!! 
وكما ذكرت المهندسة فاطمة بأن المبنى قد تم تصميمه على أساس أنه واقع في منطقة متوسطة الشدة الزلزالية.. إذاً يجب أن يستمر حديثنا حول هذه النقطة الأساسية..​ 
وجهة نظري هي بضرورة نمذجة المبنى نمذجة ثلاثية الأبعاد فراغية، وتحليله باستخدام طريقة التحليل الديناميكي اللاخطي، حتى تتبين لنا ميكانيكية الانهيار الصحيحة في المبنى.. حيث أننا نلاحظ من خلال التقرير الذي وضعه المهندس حسان مشكوراً ثلاثة أمور على الأقل:​ 
1- الضرر لم يقتصر فقط على الطابق اللين (ولو أنه غالباً هو المرحلة الأولى للانهيار)، ولكن نلاحظ تضرر جدار القص أيضاً وبشكل قطري تحت تأثير القوى القاصة..​ 
2- نلاحظ الضعف الكبير في مقاومة الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الزلزالية في الاتجاه X ، حيث أن هذه الجملة تقتصر على صف واحد فقط من جدران القص يتوضع تقريباً في منتصف المبنى.. والذي يكاد يكون غير مفيداً أبداً لتحمل الحمولات الأفقية، حيث أن الجدران يجب أن تتوضع على محيط المبنى قدر الإمكان حتى تستطيع تحمل هذه الحمولة الزلزالية القوية، أما صف الجدران هذا فلا فائدة تذكر منه..​ 
3- على الرغم من كون المسقط الأفقي للمبنى شبه متناظر معمارياً، إلا أننا نلاحظ أن النمط الثالث من أنماط الاهتزاز هو (فتل).. وسببه يعزو لأحد احتمالين:
أولهما وهو الأحتمال الموجود فعلاً، عدم وجود تناظر للجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للاحمال الأفقية في الاتجاه X (صف الجدران الذي ذكرنا والذي لا يتوضع في المنتصف تماماً، وإنما قد خلق لامركزية على الرغم من عدم الاستفادة مسبقاً من توضعه)
ثانيهما، وهو الاحتمال الأقل، وهو احتمال وجود توزع غير متساوي للأحمال الشاقولية (الأحمال الحية) في جانبي المبنى، وهذا ما يحدث عند توضع كتلة كبيرة في أحد الجانبين كاستثمارها بأن تكون مكتبة أو مستودع ما، أو وضع خزان كبير على أحد جانبي المبنى على السطح..
ولكن حقيقةً لا نستطيع أن نعزو كامل سبب الانهيار لوجود الفتل في المبنى، حيث أننا لم نستطع من خلال التقرير تحديد مقدار هذا الفتل المتشكل في المبنى، فربما يكون ضد الحدود المسموحة.. ولكن في ظل الضعف الموجود مسباً في الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية، فإن الفتل سيؤثر بشكل أو بآخر حتى لو كان ضمن الحدود المسموحة، ولكن تأثيراً خفيفاً..​ 
هذه وجهة نظري في الموضوع.. وتقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## حسان2 (10 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> أشكر جميع الأساتذة الكرام المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم..​
> ولكني أرى تعارضاً في المعلومات التي وردتنا عن الزلزال، وخاصة في نقطتين:​
> 1- النقطة الأولى هي المقاومة المميزة للبيتون المتدنية بشكل كبير كما تفضل المهندس رزق بأنه موجود في التقرير، ولكن الأخت فاطمة ذكرت بأنها كانت على صلة مع اللجنة التي تحقق في الموضوع، وتم ذكر أن مواد البناء كانت كلها وفق الشروط والمواصفات المطلوبة.. إذاً فلنتعد قليلاً عن موضوع سوء مواد التنفيذ، ولنفرض جدلاً بأنها محققة لجميع الشروط والمواصفات..​
> ...



أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
أتفق معك تماما في ما تفضلت به بالنسبة لما جاء في التقرير الخاص بالبناء ذو الطوابق الست, وأريد أن أنوه أنني أرفقت تقريرين, الأول كان مفصلا عن الأبنية ذات الطوابق الثلاث والتي تشكل النسبة العظمى من الأبنية المتضررة واللذي وضح أن هذه الأبنية تمت دراستها على الأحمال الشاقولية فقط ولم تدرس على الحمولات الجانبية ولم تراعى فيها اشتراطات الكود من كل النواحي كما أن مواصفات الخرسانة فيها بشكل عام متدنية "تقل عن 20 نيوتن / الميلليمتر المربع" ومقاطع أعمدتها صغيرة و........ "يمكن الرجوع الى التقرير
ومما لاشك فيه أن القوة الكبيرة جدا للزلزال "6.7-6.9 بمقياس ريختر" كانت تتطلب عقلية مختلفة كليا في طريقة الدراسة والتنفيذ
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> أشكر جميع الأساتذة الكرام المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم..​
> ولكني أرى تعارضاً في المعلومات التي وردتنا عن الزلزال، وخاصة في نقطتين:​
> 1- النقطة الأولى هي المقاومة المميزة للبيتون المتدنية بشكل كبير كما تفضل المهندس رزق بأنه موجود في التقرير، ولكن الأخت فاطمة ذكرت بأنها كانت على صلة مع اللجنة التي تحقق في الموضوع، وتم ذكر أن مواد البناء كانت كلها وفق الشروط والمواصفات المطلوبة.. إذاً فلنتعد قليلاً عن موضوع سوء مواد التنفيذ، ولنفرض جدلاً بأنها محققة لجميع الشروط والمواصفات..​
> ...


شكرا لك ابو الحلول قوة الزلزال كانت6.8و ليس6.7 على سلم ريشتر ولم يقل احدا 5.3 هذه كانت من بين الهزات الارتدادية ونحن كنا نحس بالفرق بين اول هزة و الهزات الارتدادية التي استمرت ليس فقط شهور و لكن سنتين وكانت تتراوح بين 5 و 4 درجات لو كانت درجة الهزة 5.3 ماكان صار شئ النتقال من درجة الى اخرى على سلم ريشتر واضح حتى من حيث شعور الانسان واضيف كمعلومة عامة ان امتداد الزلزال كان على البحر وقد شعر به البحارة الاسبانيين فقد هز السفن الاسبانية و لو كان الامتداد فقط برا لكانت الكارثة اسوء وزلزال كوبي الياباني سنة 1992 على ما اعتقد احدث ضحايا كثيرة وتحليلك عن الفتل هو نقطة كثير منطقية والان انا اعاني لاقناع مهندسنا المعماري لتفادي اشكال غريبة لعماراته واجد صعوبة في اقناعه خاصة وانه لا يعرف الزلازل هو من المشرق ولا اظنني استطيع اقناعه فهو يقول دائما عليكم ايجاد الحل بانفسكم لا يفرق بين الحسابات و conception و انا اعتذرت لدراسة احد البنايات شكلها لا ينبئ بخير حاولت افهامه لكن دون جدوى و المشكلة ان البناية ستنجز ببومرداس


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحقيقه الموضوع رائع جدا ونسال الله ان ينفع به جموع المهندسين - كما اشكر جميع الاخوة الافاضل المشاركين يأرائهم في هذا الموضوع 
وكما قال الاخ الفاضل م حسان ان زلزال اكتوبر 92 والذي حدث في القاهره كان بمثابة نقطة تحول في تغيير الكود المصري - رغم ان قرار تغيير الكود كان قد اتخذ في عام 90 من قبل وزارة الاسكان في مصر - وكان التغيير بهدف التصميم علي نظرية حالات الحدود limit state of design - التي كنا ندرسها ببعض الجامعات وليس كلها - ولكن العمل في الواقع كان يعتمد علي نظريه الاجهاد التشغيلي working stress design method - ولكن هذا الزلزال ادي الي ادخال تصميم مقاومة الزلازل في الاعتبار في الكود المعدل 

وبالنسبه لتقسيم المناطق الي مستويات في تعرضها للشده الزلزاليه - فاعتقد ان هذا خاضع اولا لدراسات جيولوجيه خاصه بطبيعه المنطقة - وثانيا لحدوث زلازل سابقه في نفس المنطقة ( فمصر قبل زلزال 92 لم تكن مدرجة كمنطقة زلازل ) 

لذلك هذا التقسيم عرضه للتحديث كل فتره طبقا لما يستجد من دراسات او حدوث زلازل تؤدي الي تغيير مستوي كل منطقه - للاعلي طبعا - وليس للاقل - ولكن تبقي مسئوليات الحكومات في تشديد الرقابه علي تنفيذ اشتراطات كل كود 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## نوارة (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر كل الاساتذة المهندسين على تدخلهم و تحليلهم للموضوع
ساعود الى موضوعي وهو انه سبب الكارثة هو الغش في البناء وانعدام المراقبة​​​
ساقدم عدة امثلة للموضوع:
مثال 1 :​
Comportement des silos à blé Corso​




 





​Les silos ont été réalisés avant 1980 تم بناءهم سنة 1980.

Les explications du mauvais comportement sont les suivantes

 Mauvaise qualité du béton رداءة نوعية البيتون المتعمل-











​Exécution en coffrage glissant par une entreprise non qualifiée pour réaliser ce type d'ouvrage​​

Non recouvrement des cerces entraînés par la vitesse 
d’avancement du coffrage (environ 60 cm à l’heure









- Absence totale des épingles de liaison entre les armatures disposées sur les deux faces


















 Qualités différentes des aciers







​
م. نوارة​​
​​​​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر كل الاساتذة المهندسين على تدخلهم و تحليلهم للموضوع
> ساعود الى موضوعي وهو انه سبب الكارثة هو الغش في البناء وانعدام المراقبة​
> ساقدم عدة امثلة للموضوع:
> ...


اختي نوارة لاننكر هذه النقطة وهي التهاون والغش ولاكن هي من بين اسباب عدة وليست السبب الوحيد وحتى الكود بعد الزلزال حدد la containte du beton (concrete strenght) بين 20 الى 45 Mpa الكثيرمن الامور مترابطة وكل امر اهم من الثاني مثلا نوع التربة مثلا انت تعلمين ان البنايات في العصمة بنايات قديمة وهشة صحيح العاصمة بعيدة عن هذه الهزة لكن وجودها على sol rocheux( rocky soil حماها فلقد ارتدت ولم يحدث شئ فدور نوع الارضية جد مهم كذلك والله اعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (10 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
> أتفق معك تماما في ما تفضلت به بالنسبة لما جاء في التقرير الخاص بالبناء ذو الطوابق الست, وأريد أن أنوه أنني أرفقت تقريرين, الأول كان مفصلا عن الأبنية ذات الطوابق الثلاث والتي تشكل النسبة العظمى من الأبنية المتضررة واللذي وضح أن هذه الأبنية تمت دراستها على الأحمال الشاقولية فقط ولم تدرس على الحمولات الجانبية ولم تراعى فيها اشتراطات الكود من كل النواحي كما أن مواصفات الخرسانة فيها بشكل عام متدنية "تقل عن 20 نيوتن / الميلليمتر المربع" ومقاطع أعمدتها صغيرة و........ "يمكن الرجوع الى التقرير
> ومما لاشك فيه أن القوة الكبيرة جدا للزلزال "6.7-6.9 بمقياس ريختر" كانت تتطلب عقلية مختلفة كليا في طريقة الدراسة والتنفيذ
> تقبل تحياتي


 
أووووووه.. آسف جداً، لم أنتبه للتقريرين 
كنت قد اطلعت فقط على المشاركتين مع الصور فيهما.. 

على كل حال، كلامكم طابو 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر كل الاساتذة المهندسين على تدخلهم و تحليلهم للموضوع
> 
> ...




أهلاً م. نوارة.. 

إذاً هذا يؤكد ما تم ذكره من قبل المهندس رزق حجاوي.. والمشكلة إذاً في كل من عدم الدراسة الصحيحة ووضع التصميم الصحيح أولاً، والتنفيذ السيء ثانياً..

الله يسترها معنا دنية وآخرة :10:

وننتظر منكم قرار لجنة التحقيق 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## أبو أحمد اليماني (10 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> اشكر المهندسة نورا على هذه الشاركة ولكن اختلف معها في سبب الكارثة التي حصلت في الابنية كلها وكما تشرحة الصورة
> ...


 
السؤال للمهندس (رزق) حول النقطة (8) هل المقصود الجسور التي في مستوى القواعد أم الميدات 
التي تفصل الرقبة عن العمود,لأنني بحسب ما قرأت فإن النوع الأخير خطير جدا في حالة الزلازل
ففي حالة التصميم على الزلازل يفضل أن يقوم العمود مباشرة من فوق مستوى القاعدة


وحول النقطة(6) ما رأيك حول إستمرار الكانات في كل من العمود والجسر في المنطقة المشتركة بينهما


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
استكمل الحديث عن أسباب الانهيار والتي كانت نتيجية أخطاء تنفيذية وتصميمية وذلك لنشر الوعي بين اكبر عدد من المهندسين ان التهاون في تطبيق شروط الكودات يودي الى كوارث لا يحمد عقباها فاصرار البلديات على تنفيذ الكراج في الطوابق السفلية بدون اتخاذ الاجراء اللازمة لمنع حدوث الطابق اللين Soft Floor والتصميم الانشائي الذي لا يراعي الحد الادني من متطلبات التصميم ضد الزلازل والتفصيلات الانشائية لا تحقق اشتراطات الكود وذلك المقاول والاستشاري الذي لا يراعي مخافة الله في قلبة وتصرفاته من حيث عدم التقيد بمواصفات المواد والتنفيذ الخطأ للتفصيلات الهندسية كل هذا في اساسة مصيبة اما الزلزال فهو الذي كشف هذا الخلل المتصل بحلاقاته جميعيا بدون استثناء . 
اما وضع التبريرات بأن اسباب هذا الانهيار يعود لقوة الزلزال التي كانت بحدود 6.8 حسب مقياس ريختر ( الرقم 5.3 ريختر كان للزلازل الارتدادية اعتذر عن هذا الخطأ الذي ورد سابقا)فللاسف الشديد عذر غير منطقي لان من يراجع تاريخ حوادث الزلازل التي حدثت بالجزائر يجدها منطقة زلزالية وقد تعرضت لزلازل اكثر من مرة وكانت اكبر من 6.8 حيث ضرب مدينة الاصنام زلزال بقوة 7.3 حسب مقياس ريختر عام 1980 .




واستكمل الاخطاء التي كانت واردة في المباني التي انهارت .
1- عدم تطبيق كودات الزلازل اثناء التصميم او التنفيذ ( حسب رأي اللجنة التي قامت بفحص الابنية والمخططات للمنطقة التي حصل بها الزلزال"​​　
These slides were written and compiled by Dr. YozoGOTO and Dr. Takashi TAZOH as a short report of the first reconnaissance team, which was dispatched in June 21 -28 by Japan Association for Earthquake Engineering, Japanese Society of Civil Engineers, the Japanese Geological Society and Architectural Institute of Japan, 
jointly.​

 

وهنا اشارة واضحة من اللجنه انه لم يتم التقيد بشروط الكود في تنفيذ العديد من المباني






ضعف في تنفيذ الخرسانه وأخطاء في تفاصيل حديد التسليح ( التراكب over lap التثبيت Anchorage قلة عدد الكانات Link=Stirrups


















لاحظ انفصال الكمرات=الجسور Beams عن العمودوهذا بسبب قلة طول التثبيت للحديد





قلة عرض الاعمدة 18cm اقل من 25 سم ( الحد الادنى لعرض العمود حسب شروط الكود)




























http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/3971/28658453gt1.jpg






























.
وهذا تقرير المحكمة بخصوص التحقيقات بأسباب الزلزال.

محكمة جزائرية تطالب بانزال أقصى العقوبات ضد المتهمين في زلزال مايو 2003 

القوانين والتشريعات 23/07/2007 06:56:00 م


الجزائر - 23 - 7 (كونا) -- طالب وكيل الجمهورية وممثل الحق العام في قضية محاكمة المتهمين بمسؤولية انهيار البنايات في زلزال 21 مايو من سنة 2003 بالجزائر بانزال أقصى العقوبات على المتهمين.
وطلب وكيل الجمهورية لمحكمة بومرداس شرقي العاصمة الجزائرية انزال عقوبة مدتها السجن ثلاث سنوات وغرامة مالية تقدر بمائة ألف دينار جزائري في حق 33 متهما وسنتين سجنا ونفس الغرامة المالية في حق اثنين في حين برأ ثلاثة متهمين.
وقال وكيل الجمهورية في مرافعته ان القضية ليست قضية زلزال بل قضية انهيار عمارات تسببت فيها أخطاء بشرية في اشارة منه الى رفض فكرة القضاء والقدر التي أراد المتهمون ودفاعهم التمسك بها.
وذكر أن الزلزال كشف ما كان خافيا من تهاون لاصحاب المشاريع المنهارة مرجعا سبب انهيار العمارات الى هشاشة الارضية التي بنيت عليها.
وكان الخبير في الزلازل مدير المركز الجزائري للبحث في علم الفلك و الفيزياء والجيوفيزياء يلس شاوش عبد الكريم قد قال ان البنايات المشيدة وفقا للقانون المضاد للزلازل لسنة 1999 يمكن أن تتضرر بقوة الزلزال غير المتوقعة غير أنها لا يمكن ان تنهار بالطريقة التي حدثت بها.
وكانت البنايات في زلزال مايو ببومرداس قد انهارات بشكل غريب وتساقطت الطوابق بعضها على بعض.
وقال عبد الكريم في شهادته أمام المحكمة منذ أيام أن العوامل البشرية والأخطاء البشرية زادت من حجم الكارثة التي كانت غير متوقعة.
وعزا انهيار العمارات الى هشاشة الارضية التي بنيت عليها مشددا في توصياته على ضرورة اعطاء أهمية كبرى للدراسات المتعلقة بالتربة والاساسات خاصة في مثل هذه المناطق الحساسة.
وكانت وزارة السكن الجزائرية قد شكلت لجنتين وزاريتين للتحقيق في زلزال بومرداس واسباب انهيار البنايات بذلك الشكل ووقوع الكارثة.
وخلصت اللجنتان اللتان قدمتا تقريرهما أمام المحكمة الى ان الأسباب الرئيسية لانهيار البنايات اضافة الي قوة الزلزال هي وجود عيوب في الدراسة "الجيوتقنية" والتصميم العمراني غير اللائق و الضعف في نظام الأساسات.
ولاحظت اللجنتان رداءة نوعية المواد المستعملة والخرسانة التي سجلت مقاومة تحت 50 في المائة وضعف الحديد المستعمل في الأعمدة خاصة في الطوابق العليا من العمارات وغيرها واختيار سيىء لمواقع البناء.
يذكر ان الزلزال الذي كانت شدته 8ر6 درجة على مقياس ريختر ادى الى وفاة 2200 شخص واصابة أكثر من 20 ألف شخص آخرين كما انهار أكثر من 10 آلاف بناية و تضررت البنى الأساسية في بومرداس والعاصمة الجزائرية والمناطق المجاورة وقدرت الخسائر بحوالي مئة مليون دولار.
وشهدت الجزائر قبل زلزال بومرداس زلازل عنيفة كان اكثرها تدميرا زلزال "الأصنام" أو مدينة الشلف حاليا في 10 أكتوبر من عام 1980 الذي بلغت شدته 7.1 على مقياس ريختر وتسبب في وفاة خمسة آلاف شخص.(النهاية) ف ت / ع ب د كونا231856 جمت يول 07 .​

مع تحياتي للجميع
وان شاءالله اكمل غدا طرق تدعيم الابنية ضد الزلازل .

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## نوارة (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي على كل هذه المعلومات المفيدة
وساقوم باضافة بعض الحالات لسبب انهيار البنايات 






وجود ثقوب في عمود الطابق الارضي لعمارة من 5 طوابق!!!!!!






Crochets à 135° au lieu de 90°


















insuffisance ou absence des dispositions constructives​​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> استكمل الحديث عن أسباب الانهيار والتي كانت نتيجية أخطاء تنفيذية وتصميمية وذلك لنشر الوعي بين اكبر عدد من المهندسين ان التهاون في تطبيق شروط الكودات يودي الى كوارث لا يحمد عقباها فاصرار البلديات على تنفيذ الكراج في الطوابق السفلية بدون اتخاذ الاجراء اللازمة لمنع حدوث الطابق اللين soft floor والتصميم الانشائي الذي لا يراعي الحد الادني من متطلبات التصميم ضد الزلازل والتفصيلات الانشائية لا تحقق اشتراطات الكود وذلك المقاول والاستشاري الذي لا يراعي مخافة الله في قلبة وتصرفاته من حيث عدم التقيد بمواصفات المواد والتنفيذ الخطأ للتفصيلات الهندسية كل هذا في اساسة مصيبة اما الزلزال فهو الذي كشف هذا الخلل المتصل بحلاقاته جميعيا بدون استثناء .
> اما وضع التبريرات بأن اسباب هذا الانهيار يعود لقوة الزلزال التي كانت بحدود 6.8 حسب مقياس ريختر ( الرقم 5.3 ريختر كان للزلازل الارتدادية اعتذر عن هذا الخطأ الذي ورد سابقا)فللاسف الشديد عذر غير منطقي لان من يراجع تاريخ حوادث الزلازل التي حدثت بالجزائر يجدها منطقة زلزالية وقد تعرضت لزلازل اكثر من مرة وكانت اكبر من 6.8 حيث ضرب مدينة الاصنام زلزال بقوة 7.3 حسب مقياس ريختر عام 1980 .​




أهلاً أستاذي العزيز، بارك الله فيك.. 

بالنسبة للجملة الأولى، المشكلة ليست في البلديات، وليست في تشكل الطابق اللين.. كما أن الظواهر المعمارية التي ذكرناها أعلاه والتي تفضلت أنت بها مشكوراً هي ليس أسباباً للنهيار أبداً..
نعم هي قد تشكل سبباً للانهيار في ظل غياب الدراسة الواعية الصحيحة لها.. 
وظيفة المهندس الإنشائي كما تعلم هو دراسة الجملة الإنشائية المناسبة اللازمة لمقاومة الأحمال الزلزالية بغض النظر عن المسقط أو الشكل المعماري للمبنى.. فإن وجود هذه الأشكال المعمارية غير المحبذة يفرض على المهندس الإنشائي دراسة أكثر وجملة إنشائية أعقد.. ولكن في ظل الدراسة الإنشائية السليمة فإننا لن نحصل على أي انهيار في المنشأ.. 
أعني هنا بأن الطابق الأرض اللين في حال تركه مفتوحاً سيتواجد، ولكن التصميم الإنشائي الجيد له يجعل من الجملة الإنشائية المختارة والمدروسة بعناية جملة قوية قادرة على تحمل القوى الأفقية الزلزالية.. 
إذاً المعول هنا عند اختيار تصميم معماري غير محبذ يكون على المهندس الإنشائي أولاً وأخيراً.. 


 أما بالنسبة للجملة الثانية.. 
لم تكن شدة الزلزال تبريراً أبداً.. فهناك زلازل أعنف من ذلك في عدة أماكن لم تؤثر على المباني التي كانت مصممة بشكل جيد ضد هذه الزلازل (أكرر جملة، ضد هذه الزلازل).. 
حيث كان مقصودنا هنا أن المبنى المنهار هنا قد تم تصميمه على زلزال متوسط الشدة، ولكن المنطقة تم تصنيفها مسبقاً على أنها شديدة التعرض للزلازل.. إذاً كانن يجب أن يتم تصميم هذا المبنى على زلزال بشدة أعلى من التي صمم عليها..... هنا نقول بأن شدة الزلزال هذه التي ضربت المبنى كانت كفيلة بانهيار هذا المبنى وحدها.. طبعاً بالإضافة للأسباب التي ذكرتها أعلاه والتي أهمها، 1- الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية وفق الاتجاه x والتي هي عبارة عن صف واحد فقط من جدران القص المرتبطة ببعضها البعض بجوائز رابطة والمتوضعة تقريباً في المنتصف، وهي الجملة التي تكاد تكون غير مفيدة أبداً لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية، 2- وجود الفتل في المبنى، وهو يتوضح في النمط الثالث للاهتزاز، والذي سببه تشكل اللامركزية التي شاهدناها في المسقط أيضاً، 3- سوء التنفيذ وهو آخر الأسباب، حيث أن المبنى لم يصمم أصلاً لتحمل هذه القوى، أي أنه حتى لو تم تنفيذه بالشكل الأمثلي، نتج عندنا انهياراً كلياً أو جزئياً في المبنى نتيجة عدم توفر التصميم السليم..

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## نوارة (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم



> *اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hany fraag
> 
> 
> ...


 
سؤال الاخ fraag hany عن استخدام مياه البحر في الخرسانة دكرني بنقطة مهمة... 
فانه بعد زلزال بومرداس 2003اثبتت التحاليل ان معظم البنايات كانت مبنية بخرسانة حيت كانت الرمال المستعملة فيها هي رمال البحر.........


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم





nouara قال:


> سؤال الاخ fraag hany عن استخدام مياه البحر في الخرسانة دكرني بنقطة مهمة...
> فانه بعد زلزال بومرداس 2003اثبتت التحاليل ان معظم البنايات كانت مبنية بخرسانة حيت كانت الرمال المستعملة فيها هي رمال البحر.........​



السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندسة Nouara على هذا التعليق المفيد والذي يوضح التعليقات السابقة والاسباب التي ادت الى ضعف قوة الخرسانه وظهور الصدأ على الحديد ؟!.
فاستخدام رمال البحر لا يتم الا بعد تحقيق شروط الغسيل للرمل عدة مرات بماء الشرب (او ماء خالي من الاملاح ) والتأكد مخبريا من ان الرمال لم تعد تحتوي على الاملاح فوق النسبة المسموح بها.​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (12 فبراير 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل

في محاولة مني للمشاركة بهذا الموضوع المفيد قمت بترجمة جزء من تقرير دافيدو فيتشي جويلية 2003 الذي أرفقته الأخت الفاضلة nouara ،إلى اللغة الانجليزية باستخدام برنامج للترجمة مع أحد مواقع الترجمة على الشبكة.

أرفق لكم الترجمة وهي من الصفحة رقم 3 إلى الصفحة رقم 11 من التقرير.

آمل أن يكون مفيداً ، وإن نال رضاكم سأكمل ترجمة التقرير.


----------



## anass81 (12 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
> 
> في محاولة مني للمشاركة بهذا الموضوع المفيد قمت بترجمة جزء من تقرير دافيدو فيتشي جويلية 2003 الذي أرفقته الأخت الفاضلة nouara ،إلى اللغة الانجليزية باستخدام برنامج للترجمة مع أحد مواقع الترجمة على الشبكة.
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله عليك على هذا المجهود الكبير في الترجمة و التنسيق

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس شريف علي هذا المجهود الرائع - جزاك الله كل خير - كده اطمئننا الي انه لا مشاكل مع الفرنسيه بعد اليوم في وجود المهندس شريف هههههههه


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (12 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك على هذا المجهود الكبير في الترجمة و التنسيق
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا





mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور يا باشمهندس شريف علي هذا المجهود الرائع - جزاك الله كل خير - كده اطمئننا الي انه لا مشاكل مع الفرنسيه بعد اليوم في وجود المهندس شريف هههههههه



وجزاك الله خيرا منه م/ أنس و م/محيي
شكراً على سرعة الاستجابة والتقييم
ساعدتني معلوماتي القليلة في اللغة الفرنسية في الترجمة ولكن الملف مازال يحتاج بعض المراجعة.
آمل أن تكون ترجمة التقرير مفيدة

شكراً لكما


----------



## Safwan Haddad (12 فبراير 2009)

_أأأأأأأقتباس_ 

أقتباس

في محاولة مني للمشاركة بهذا الموضوع المفيد قمت بترجمة جزء من تقرير دافيدو فيتشي جويلية 2003 الذي أرفقته الأخت الفاضلة nouara ،إلى اللغة الانجليزية باستخدام برنامج للترجمة مع أحد مواقع الترجمة على الشبكة



شكرا لك على هذا المجهود .برجاء الأستمرار في ترجمة التقرير​


----------



## hany fraag (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله الواحد بجد فخور جدا انه عضو فى منتدى يضم هذا العدد الكبير من العباقره فى مجال الهندسه المدنيه .... واتمنى ان يصل علمى وخبرتى الى جزء من علمكم وخبراتكم .... جزاكم الله كل خير .... وانا كان عندى سؤال ? اللى فهمته من الكلام السابق ان الحوائط تعمل بمثابه Bracing فى تحمل الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل والسؤال هو هل المبانى التى تكون حوائطها من الزجاج Glass Buildings تكون ضعيفه فى مقاومه القوى الافقيه ..... وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام جميعا ..... وشكر خاص جدا للمهندسه نوارا التى طرحت الموضوع Special Thanks For Eng. Nouara For This Topic


----------



## نوارة (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​_Building Safer School Communities_
http://www.4shared.com/file/87314133/c0c80349/Skopje_Milutinovic_presentation_paphos.html
​_Renforcement __des __bâtiments scolaires_​_تدعيم المنشآت المدرسية_
http://www.4shared.com/file/87311721/48edfa4/Victor_Davidovici_Renforcement_CRAG2008.html​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2009)

*استكمال المشاركات لتدعيم الابنية ضد الزلازل.*

السلام عليكم
لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوة والاخوات الذين شاركوا بارائهم وخبراتهم في التعليق على هذا الموضوع المهم وللاسف الشديد هناك جهل كبير لدى قطاع كبير في اهمية تصميم الابنية بعض النظر عن ارتفاعها على احمال الزلازل لما تشكل فيه من خطر كبير على حياة الانسان والممتلكات وضرورة تطبيق منتطلبات الكودات بخصوص الزلازل وعلى جميع الابنية . ( ونظر لاهمية الموضوع ولسهولة الرجوع اليه اتمنى على اي اخ لدية الوقت بنقل الموضوع بالكامل بعد تنقيحة لموضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسة " حتى يكون مرجعا لكل من يهتم بهذا الموضوع ولسهولة الرجوع الية مستقبلا مع الشكر الجزيل ).
قبل البدء باستكمال طريقة التدعيم للمباني لمقاومة الزلازل اوضح هنا:-
بضرورة تعديل التفصيلة الواردة بخصوص تكثيف حديد الاساور = الكانات stirrups للاعمدة بان يستمر الحديد للاعمدة في منطقة البلاطة والجسور = الكمرات beams المتقاطعة معها مع تكثيف الحديد في المنطقة العلوية والسفلية للعمود ( لذا اقتضى التنوية لذلك) حسب الصور المرفقة.





تأثير الكانات على قوة تحمل العنصر الانشائي ​ 


 


 


 


 


 


 





طريقة تنفيذ حديد التسليح في جدران القص Shear Wall في المناطق التي يوجد بها فتحات ( أبواب او شبابيك )




​ 
* تدعيم جدران البلوك = الطوب Block Wall
يجب تدعيم القواطع الداخلية او الخارجية المشكلة من البلوك= الطوب بحيث يتم فصلها بالكامل عن الاعمدة او الجدران والاسقف ( فاصل تمدد Expansion Joint بمقدار 2-2.5 سم ) وكذلك عمل اعندة داخلية كما في التفصيلة المرفقة.




​ 




​ 


 
* طريقة تنفيذ الدرج = السلم Stair مع الجدران المحيطة ( بير السلم)


 


 
طريقة تدعيم الابنية القائمة بجدران الققص Strengthing Exsisting Buildings With Shear Walls




تدعيم مناطق الاعمدة القصيرة بواسطة دعائم معدنية Size (Jacketing System





تدعيم منطقة الاتصال بين العمود والجسور=الكمرات beam وذلك بتكبير مقطع الجسور 





تدعيم الاعمدة عن طريق استخدام مقاطع معدنية ( زوايا)​ 




الغاء الطابق اللين soft story وذلك باغلاق الفتحات بين الاعمدة​ 




طريقة تدعيم البيوت الشعبية من البلوك = الطوب ( الخرساني او الطين) وباستخدام مواد محلية ( خشب الخيرزان والشبك(الدجاج))​ 





تجربة الزلزال على الابنية الشعبية المدعمة وغير المدعمة




​ 




​ 
وفي النهاية اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت اسباب انهيار الابنية تحت تأثير الزلازل وطريقة التدعيم للابنية لمقاومة الزلازل.​ 
( اتمنى في التعليق على المشاركات في هذا الموضوع اقتباس النص المراد التعليق علية وعدم تكرار الصور لكبر حجمها مما يشكل عبئا لدى الكثير من المتابعين)

مع تحياتي للجميع
 
والى اللقاء في مشاركة لموضوع اخر 

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 مايو 2009)

الزملاء الكرام الأساتذة الأفاضل : 
بعد هذه القراءات الخبيرة . لا يمكن للمرء ان يطرح أي طرح و لكن نبدي تأييدنا.
فبالنسبة لي أوافق المهندس الأستاذ رزق على ان وجود الحوائط في الدور الأرض كانت سوف تقلل كثيراً من الأضرار
و ذلك لأن الجدران سوف تأخذ جزءاً كبيراً من القص و كذلك الحمولات الشاقولية مما يخف الضغط على الأعمدة .
و اوافق مشرفنا العزيز أبو الحلول على متانة العمود ( جساءة العمود , صلابة العمود) أكثر من الجسور beams 
و لكن في جميع الأحوال هناك دراسة لتوازن العقد يجب التحقق منها .
و اسمحموا لي بأن أشكر أختنا العزيزة نوارة على مشاركاتها البنائة. 
أخيكم أبو الأفكار
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## anvar (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*مبنى كامل وقع في الصين--*


الزلازل ---------------------واخطاء المهندسين 

العمارة التي سقطت في الصين

































































​


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقة هذا الموضوع من اميز المواضيع التى ناقشت مسألة الزلازل والانهيارات بصورة متكاملة مفيدة لاى شخص يقراه اتمنى فقط جعل الموضوع فى ملف واحد بكل تفاصيله ليسهل تحميله والاحتفاظ به للمراجعة والدراسة فى اى وقت , لان الموضوع بهذه الطريقة معرض لفقدان بعض الصور فيه مما يفقده بعض من الترابط , اكرر التحية لمهندسينا الذين كانوا ولا زالوا يبذلون الجهد من اجل ان تعم الفائدة الجميع جزاهم الله خيرا .


----------



## life for rent (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله ..............خير ربنا كتير فى الموضوع دة 
كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من افادنا بعلمه............جزاكم الله حيرا


----------



## basioni (13 يناير 2010)

نشكر الجميع علي الافادة العظيمة ونتمني المزيد


----------



## galal980 (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (13 يناير 2010)

هذه الصور هي تعطي و تحدد تمركز التاثير للقوى 
وبالتالي ليس هناك غش ولا غيره 
 وكانت هناك دراسة جيدة حول بناءات وقع تصميمها لمقاومة الزلازل وحدث لها مثل ما حدث في هذه الصور
من بين الحلول العملية هو تقوية acier transversal في التقاطع بين عنصرين او اكثر
لان كما نلاحظ ان قوة الزلزال تتقنل بين العناصر و تنتهي عند العقد


----------



## إسلام علي (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع قيم جداً شكراً على الفائدة لكل من أفاد


----------



## محمود مدكور (31 يوليو 2011)

تحليلات رائعه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
موضوع زلزال ولاية بومرداس الواقعة شرق الجزائر العاصمة في 21 ماي 2003 والذي كتبته المهندس نواره يعتبر من افضل المواضيع في الزلازل والذي تم مناقشتة من قبل العديد من الاخوة في المنتدى من خلال طرح الاراء والمراجع العلمية ليدافع كل عن رأيه بالرغم من الاتفاق احيانا والاختلاف في احيان اخرى ليكون نموذجا من النقاش الهادف والذي استمتعت به كثيرا واستفدت وتعلمت منه الكثير .
فهذا المنتدى يحوي من الكنوز الدفينه الكثير الكثير ، وسيجد كل طالب علم او معرفه ضالته في هذا المنتدى وسيتذكر الايام التي كتبت بها وكيف كان الكل حريصا على ان يدلي بدلوه عن علم وخبرة ومزود بسلاح المراجع والكودات العلميه .
جزا الله كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود مدكور (31 يوليو 2011)

نرجو يابشمهندس رزق عمل موضوح خاص بالزلازل واخطاء المهندسين والمنفذين والحلول لهذه المشاكل والاخطاء 
وكل عام وخضرتك بكل خير 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ويستحق التقيم
بارك الله في كل من شارك


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (1 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع زلزال ولاية بومرداس الواقعة شرق الجزائر العاصمة في 21 ماي 2003 والذي كتبته المهندس نواره يعتبر من افضل المواضيع في الزلازل والذي تم مناقشتة من قبل العديد من الاخوة في المنتدى من خلال طرح الاراء والمراجع العلمية ليدافع كل عن رأيه بالرغم من الاتفاق احيانا والاختلاف في احيان اخرى ليكون نموذجا من النقاش الهادف والذي استمتعت به كثيرا واستفدت وتعلمت منه الكثير .
> فهذا المنتدى يحوي من الكنوز الدفينه الكثير الكثير ، وسيجد كل طالب علم او معرفه ضالته في هذا المنتدى وسيتذكر الايام التي كتبت بها وكيف كان الكل حريصا على ان يدلي بدلوه عن علم وخبرة ومزود بسلاح المراجع والكودات العلميه .
> جزا الله كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع




كنز بالفعل كنز نتمنى من مهندسينا الكبار في المنتدى المزيد من طرح المواضيع للنقاش حتى نستفاد من خبرتهم الكبيرة...وليزداد الملتقى بريقا...بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## رضا فايد (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أين الباقى يا بشمهندس


----------



## غسان الفهد (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ولكل من ساهم واعطى معلومة تنيرنا وتزيدنا تطور في مجال الهندسة المدنية واسئل الله ان يوفقنا جمعيا لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين في هذا التخصص


----------



## adelqudwa (3 يناير 2012)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الرائع او فعلا نقاشكم كان رائع جدا بدل على مدى الفهم العميق عندكم


----------



## adelqudwa (3 يناير 2012)

ولي رجاء للمهندس رزق ان يضع اسم الكتاب الي اخذ منه الصور


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يناير 2012)

adelqudwa قال:


> ولي رجاء للمهندس رزق ان يضع اسم الكتاب الي اخذ منه الصور


السلام عليكم
لم يتم اخذ الصور من كتاب معين ، وانما من الانترنت ومن ابحاث خاصة موجودة بالنت.
يرجى تحديد الصور التي تقصدها لاتمكن من ارسال الرابط اذا تمكنت من ذلك.


----------



## عاشق السهر (2 أبريل 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لإعضاء المنتدى الكرام بمايقدموه ويطرحوه من ملاحظات ومداخلات .. وكم كنت اتمنى ان تكون جميع ردوود مهندس رزق في ملف مرفق واحد لكي يسهل الاطلاع والرجوع لها وقتما شئنى ..


----------



## zeeko (3 أبريل 2012)

مشاركات لأسماء لن تزول من ذاكرتنا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (14 يناير 2014)

:20:جزاكم الله عن كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:20:​


----------



## kimy (14 يناير 2014)

*المشاركة البسيطة*

اسمحو لي بهذه المشاركة البسيطة
1. يلاحظ عدم تكثيف للكانات عند الاطراف وعدم استمرار الكانات داخل العقدة
2. حجم الاعمدة غير مناسب واتجاهها ايضا 
3.عدم تناسب مقطع العامود مع الجسور ( لا يوجد توازن للمومنت في التقاطع) حيث ان العزوم تكون اعلى على الاعمدة الطرفية مع وجود عزم قليل على الجسور في بدايته من الاحمال العمودية واذا ما قمنا بعمل اتزان لمجموع العزوم في تلك المنطقة سنجد في هذه الحالة ان العزم على الاعمدة تفوق بكثير العزم على الجسر ( مجموع العزوم العمودية الموجبة مع العزوم من الزلزال السالبة )
3.ليس هناك دراسة لتشكيل hing في الجسور قبل الاعمدة.
4. هناك اختلاف واضح في الصلابة في المنشأ حيث ان الصلابة ممكن ان تكون مركزة في اجزاء من المبنى اكثر من غيرها
5. واضح جدا ان قوى القص هي الغالبة والمؤثرة في الانهيارات..
6. ليس هناك اي التزام بتفاصيل تشريك حديد الاعمدة مع حديد الجسور ( حسب الكود) في التقاطع.
7. هناك انهيار مسبق للاعمدة قبل التشكل في الجسور ( لم يتم الالتزام بالتصميم بالعلاقة الرياضية بين مقطع الاعمدة ومقطع الجسور حسب الكود)في حال التقائهما.


وشكرا لكم


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (5 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
تحليل الاستاذ رزق حجازي رائع و أشكر كل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع و آسف انني لم اكتشف الموضوع من قبل.

أما فيما يخص الجانب الذي ذكرته في موضوع المخاطر على البنايات الخرسانية فهويتعلق فقط بالأخطاء في تنفيذ الأشغال مع فرضية ان الدراسة صحيحة و أنه لا يوجد غش متعمد.

شكرا.


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (1 نوفمبر 2019)

موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 نوفمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم


هذا رابط التقرير الذي وضعه الخبير وهو كما ذكر بالفرنسية وهو يحتوي على الصور المفقودة من المشاركة والتي رغم قدمها (اكثر من عشر سنين) الا انها لا تفقد اهميتها ابدا.

http://www.afps-seisme.org/content/...mission_2003_Seisme Boumerdes (Algerie) 1.pdf


وهذا رابط لتقرير آخر بالانجليزية اعدته وكالة يابانية يدرس آثار ذلك الزلزال على كافة المنشآت في المنطقة ابنية سكنية اضافة الى الجسور والمباني العامة الاخرى وبهذا تكتمل جوانب الصورة .

http://www.jsce.or.jp/library/eq_repo/Vol2/04/algeriareport.pdf



وهذه مجموعة روابط لتقارير وابحاث مختلفة اضافة الى المرفقات حول ذلك الزلزال من مصادر عدة:

https://booksc.xyz/book/21779384/048e60



https://booksc.xyz/book/72864580/b9ec08


----------

